# IG's Legend of The Ripper [IC]



## industrygothica (Jul 11, 2007)

> _It is on a cold, fretful night that you find yourselves in the heart of foul Millers Court: a district of crumbling tenements and narrow streets, of rat-haunted alleys and seedy taverns, a place that reeks of death and decay and hopelessness.
> 
> Of all the grim comers in Millers Court, none could possibly be grimmer than the one you find yourself standing on tonight. You're surrounded by rows of warren-like homes and shops, each one filthier and more oppressive than the next. All sane people avoid the area, for the melancholy spirit of Mari Kell is said to haunt the comer in death much as she did in life as a "lady of the night."
> 
> ...




Millers Court, the City of Portheor.  The streets are choked with the poor and the dispossessed, begging for crumbs or a spare copper.  Disease runs rampant, and the only solace is found in one of the many seedy taverns lining the filth-strewn streets and the prostitutes who work them.

And then there is the bad part of town; there is the East Ward.  Unseen footfalls echo through the fog-shrouded cobblestone streets.  Even during the day the thick mist hangs over the East Ward like a tattered blanket, choking the sun's rays and casting ominous shadows in every disease-filled corner.

The Cam Inn is a dilapidated monstrosity that looks as if it will tip over at any moment due to its rotting foundation.  The smell of stale tobacco exudes through the cracked windows and rotting boards, and despite the less than reputable clientele the place caters to, the surrounding alleyways are eerily quiet.

Blackburn's Bakery lies across the way from the Cam Inn.  With shifty eyes and a malnourished frame, rumors abound as to the strange ingredients in Blackburn's recipes.  But something is keeping him in business.

A rat stirs in its nest in a darkened corner, and the fog turns into a wet mist.  A crack of lightning brightens the sky for a flash, and the first drops of the rain splash on the filthy cobblestone street.

Somewhere in the distance a scream echoes through the night.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 11, 2007)

Fen surveys the scene motionlessly as the first spots of rain start to patter against his hat. His eyes are narrowed as he looks about him. He expresses his feelings on the whole situation by spitting a brown gob into the gutter, shifting his plug of tobacco from one side of his mouth to the other. This place is diseased. Rotting, cancerous. You can smell it, taste it on the air. The city's sick, and these alleyways and hovels are its festering sores. 

 He smiles grimly, turning to his colleagues - or rather, the other hapless bastards he's happened to be thrown together with on this fool's errand. "Let's do this," he mutters in his normal gruff rasp. "Hang back fer a minute while I poke around a little, right? I'll give the signal when I want yeh to follow, but don't come makin' a lotta noise. If our man's in there then the less notice we give him the better off we'll be." 

 With that he sets off down the alley towards Mari's hovel. He doesn't sneak ostentatiously, hugging the wall, or anything like that, but he's careful that his boots don't ring out on the cobblestones.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 11, 2007)

Xao listens calmly to the scout, for now content to wait in the shadows of the alley.  He has come here for matters of the spirit world, and it would not do to succumb to the dangers of the living - muggers, vermin, cutthroats.  Xao's fingers fall to the worn wood of his old crossbow, just in case.

The scream Xao just heard could be the Ripper at it again, he knows that.  But just as easily it could be anyone poor soul fallen victim to the anonymous streets.  The matter of Mari Kell is his purpose, and that is where he will start.

"As you say, I will wait."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 11, 2007)

Dacen flinches as the first drop of rain strikes the top of his head. He then sighs as the rain begins to patter down at a steady pace, beginning the steady process of soaking him. He stares hard at the rat in the corner, glaring as if it might be responsible for the weather. Or the circumstances that find him in this festering part of town. Or the tobacco-stained smile of Fen, which never fails to give him the creeps.

He nods at the scout's directions, however. Squinting at Fen through the mist, rain and darkened night as he moves into the alley, Dacen pulls his shield off of his back and straps it to his forearm. He doesn't trust his aim in these conditions. Besides, hitting something would calm his nerves.

"Misery of this place is infectious," he mutters.  Glancing skyward briefly, he whispers. "Grant me restraint."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 11, 2007)

As she feels the first drop of rain, Rexy glances up at the sky, but only for a moment. The raid won't bother her. Much. She's seen much worse on the river. 

As the tobacco-chewing fellow carefully picks his way down the alleyway, she makes sure that her blade is easily accesible. Perhaps for the tenth time the last five minutes. Her hearth is beating faster than she is used to, but she keeps calm. 

With a slight shake of her head, she mutters to herself. "Hang back for a minute.. I'll signal you to come... Who does he think he is, anyway..."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 11, 2007)

"He wants to stick his neck out, let him. No skin off our backs, right?" he says quietly, overhearing the woman.

His lips twitch in a brief smile, but he doesn't let his gaze stray from the alleyway.  He's pretty sure if he looks away he won't be able to pick up the scout again when he looks back.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 12, 2007)

Fen begins to head toward and around the corner when he notices a lone woman huddling against the buildings at the side of the street, evidently seeking some shelter from the dampness that chills the air and the misty rain that creeps through your clothing.  She's a large, rawboned woman dressed in ragged garments, strong and yet not without her attractions.  The woman lights a sturdy cigar, smokes half of it leisurely, and suddenly drops it as she noticed Fen, stubbing it out with the toe of her tattered shoe. Her narrowed eyes stare across the street at Fen, and, with apparent effort, she pushes herself from the wall and walks towards him.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 12, 2007)

Fen stops, watching suspiciously as the woman advances through the thick, damp air. The only movement is his jaw, chewing away, and his hand as it flexes slightly near the handle of the crossbow that hangs at his waist. "No closer," he grates, his hand now coming to rest on the crossbow and his arm tensing up ready to draw. "Ya got somethin' t'say, say it from there."


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 12, 2007)

As the wind blows down the alley, Xao shifts restlessly and eyes his companions.  The scout has not yet returned.  "I have a bad feeling about this.  We came here to see a spirit, and I am the best equipped to deal with one, yet here I am.  I will give Fen a few more moments, but I will not wait long."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 12, 2007)

"It hasn't been that long... has it?" Doubt creeps into his voice where he had not intended it to be. He flexes the fingers of his shield hand, focusing a moment's attention to the simple act of maintaining circulation against the weight of the wooden shield on his arm.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 13, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> "Ya got somethin' t'say, say it from there."




"Ha!" the woman laughs.  She looks to be of orcish heritage, but she's not wholly unpleasant to look at.  She stop's at Fen's command.  "Well we can't have a date with you all the way over there now, can we?  Come over here, and I'll show you something worth your time."


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2007)

Fen's hard stare doesn't change or waver, and his stance doesn't relax an inch. He chews away in stolid silence for a long moment before finally opening his mouth.

"Ever hear 'bout the Ripper, gal?" he drawls slowly, gracing her with a mirthless smile of yellowed teeth. "'Course yeh have. Don't reckon there's any kid grows up round these parts as doesn't get told that story ta scare 'em quiet."

 He lapses back into silence for a moment, still staring hard at the woman. "They say it was streetwalkers that he specially liked, y'know? He'd go prowlin' round the alleys on a foggy night, like he was lookin' for a good time. Well I guess he was, after all. Not everyone gets their kicks the same way, right?" He grins wider. 

"So he'd pick up some diseased whore, and they'd mosey on to some place where there was nobody round to hear." He starts walking towards her, pace by measured pace. "And they'd be gettin' all cosy, and maybe she'd be just about hitchin' up her skirts when she'd feel a knife slip 'tween her ribs. That's how it'd start, sure, but it ain't over that quick. Nope, he liked to play with 'em. They say he'd keep his gals alive fer hours, teasin' and playin' with 'em." 

 He's close to her now. He looks away for a moment, spitting on the floor, and then looks back at her with a shrug. The intensity is gone from his face. 

"They say he's back - him, or someone as close as makes no difference. If I was you, gal, I wouldn't be plyin' my trade round these parts right now." He jerks his head in the direction of the alley's exit. "Run along, why dontcha?"


 [sblock=OOC] Dunno how you like to do these things IG, but feel free to make an Intimidate check with Fen's mighty -1 modifier if you want to. I guess I'd be angling for a circumstance bonus, but obviously that's up to you. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 13, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Fen's hard stare doesn't change or waver, and his stance doesn't relax an inch. He chews away in stolid silence for a long moment before finally opening his mouth.
> 
> "Ever hear 'bout the Ripper, gal?" he drawls slowly, gracing her with a mirthless smile of yellowed teeth. "'Course yeh have. Don't reckon there's any kid grows up round these parts as doesn't get told that story ta scare 'em quiet."
> 
> ...



As Fen steps in close to the woman, he is suprised when she closes the distance even more, coming right up to him, whispering.  "Maybe it should be you the one that's runnin', for 'taint just whore he's killin' anymore."  She brushes Fen cheek with her index finger, and looks positively giddy.

_This woman has certainly lost her wits_, Fen thinks to himself.  She puts her face close to his, and Fen finds himself frozen for just a moment.  _What is she about_.

And she whispers, "I know it's not you; he's already been here tonight.  I can show you what I mean, just around this corner."  Her smile is genuine, and perhaps that terrifies Fen more than anything.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2007)

Fen stops short, his jaw working rhythmically and his eyes showing no sign of the shock he feels as he mentally readjusts to the situation. 

 With a sudden fluid motion he steps swiftly away from her, grabbing his crossbow and leveling it at her with one hand. His free hand motions towards the corner. "Alright," he grunts. "No funny business, y'hear? Show me."

 He gestures for her to go first.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 13, 2007)

I believe there is enough of a view so that the others can plainly see what's going on, if you guys want to make this a 4-person game now.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 14, 2007)

Xao watches the exchange tensely.  Despite his measured breathing, thoughts race wildly through his head.  Fen is too close to her.  We are too far to help him.  The Ripper has been killing men this time, maybe Fen is in danger.  Maybe the woman is Mari Kell's spirit.  Maybe the woman is the Ripper!

Jolted out of his reverie, Xao strides quickly towards the two figures.  He calls out loudly through the rain, "Wait!  If you would say something to him, you would say it to all of us."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 14, 2007)

Dacen opens his mouth to object as Xao moves forward, then thinks better of it. Truth be told, he is tired of hanging back and wary of the woman taking Fen around the corner and out of sight.

He steps forward, following after Xao. Noting Fen's crossbow leveled at the woman he looks sternly at her, "Everything alright here?"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2007)

Rexy, seeing the others reacting, follows their lead and heads towards what is happening in the alley. She puts her hand on the scabard of her blade, in case it might be needed unsheatning.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2007)

The woman smiles dreamily at Fen even as he aims his crossbow at her significant chest.  Her lasciviousness fades, however, upon seeing the others approach, and nearly turns to outright anger when she notices Rexy.  "Leavin' me for another woman already?" she says, her voice full of contempt.  She rolls her eyes and turns into an alley behind her.

The narrow alley leads into a small courtyard.  The few doors and windows facing this area have been boarded up.  Sprawled on the cobbles, amidst the weeds and trash, is, in fact, a corpse.  The body has been almost completely dissected.  Organs have been lined up neatly next to the corpse.  Bits of flesh hang from an old clothesline, and two eyeballs watch with interest from a rotting window sill.  If only their companion, a thick red tongue, could tell you who did this filthy deed.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 15, 2007)

Choking back his gorge, Xao advances slowly into the courtyard.  Whatever did this was no spirit.  He smooths the folds in his robes and stands quietly, looking at the boarded doors and windows around him.

Speaking in a calm, measured voice, he speaks to the empty walls.   "Mari Kell, if you are here, know that we come to bring you peace.  We will put an end to these murders and bring the Ripper to justice."

Xao then waits, silently, half-hoping to hear or see some sign of Mari's tortured ghost, but just as certain that he won't.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 15, 2007)

The orcish woman giggles sheepishly behind you all.

It is no surprise to Xao when his pleas to Mari Kell go unanswered.

Fen notices something strange about the scene, other than the grisly manner in which the victim was slain--there appears to be no footprints or other tracks through the copious amount of blood pooling around the body, or what's left of it.

The strike of a match grabs your attention, and you turn to see the deranged whore light another cigar.  With a hand on her protruding hip, she produces a large cloud of putrid smoke.  "Maybe next time he'll be comin' for you.  Careful now."  She turns on her heels and begins to prance out of the courtyard.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 15, 2007)

Dacen smiles at the orcish woman's outrage, and he considers something smart to say on Fen's 'scouting' activities as they round the corner.  The sight of the murder scene drains the humor from him, along with most of the color in his face.

"Cuthbert's cudgel," he swears quietly.

Xao's words stir him and he forces his eyes on the robed man, nodding firmly and setting his shoulders.  As the orcish woman turns to leave he shakes his head and quickly turns. "Wait," his voice is too small, almost a whisper.  Clearing his throat he tries again, "Wait!"

"Did.. did you see him? What did he look like? Where did he go? Miss! Please." He turns to follow her at least to the corner again if she keeps moving away. She may be addled, but he'd rather focus on her than the gruesome scene in the courtyard.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 15, 2007)

Fen shows little reaction to the grisly spectacle. His jaded eyes move quickly past the shock and horror, and on to more productive scrutiny. Seeing Dacen following after the possible witness, he leaves that side of things in his hands. He crouches down next to the pool of blood, peering at it with slitted eyes.

"No tracks," he mutters. "The killer musta been standin' round in this puddle all the time he was playing with his trophies..." he points to the carefully arranged row of organs. "But he left no footprints to show fer it. Now how d'ya s'pose that works?"


 OOC: I assume that the blood is dry? Cos otherwise the lack of footprints wouldn't be all that remarkable, what with the rain and all. I'll edit if I'm wrong.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 15, 2007)

"Haha!" The woman's eyes go wild with laughter.  "Dats right, they always come running back to Kilna begging for something."  She keeps walking, and doesn't look back.  "Kilna see nothing!  Best you don't, too!"

She quickly disappears around the corner.  Does Dacen follow her?

At the mention of her name, Fen (Knowledge (local): 11+4=pass) recognizes it immediately.  She is Crazy Kilna; a prostitute for certain, but more often a thief.  She has a reputation for being handy with a sap, and catching her targets with their pants down--quite literally, as it seems.

[sblock=Autumn]The blood is mostly clotted, but still damp from the moisture in the air.  It's on'y a very light rain--certainly enough to do damage forensically, but not enough to wash away any trailing footprints that would almost certainly have been dry, had they been there at all.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 16, 2007)

Dacen grinds his teeth with frustration. He doesn't spare a backwards glance, however and plunges after Kilna. "Hold on! I can make it worth your while. And we can help get rid of the Ripper, isn't that worth something to you? He'll never know you said anything, come on the smallest detail can help!"

Dacen will talk at the woman's back, but if she appears to be going so far as to leave the alleyway completely without giving him some sort of answer, he'll go so far as to initiate a grapple to attempt to restrain her from doing so.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 16, 2007)

Dacen follows the woman to toward the alley's exit onto the main road.  She ignores his questions, quickening her pace.  Dacen finally charges the woman in an attempt to get answers.  What he gets could prove to be far worse.

"Help me!" Her screams ring out through the streets, echoing off of every decaying brick and cobble.  She She falls to the ground, taking Dacen with her.  "It's him!  It's the Ripper!  He's gonna kill me!"

Her last last words are annunciated with fury of sobs at an incredible volume.  

Doors slam, and the muffled sounds of angry voices and heavy footfalls grow louder.

[sblock=Details]Kilna's AoO: 3+2=miss
Dacen's melee touch attack: 11+2=hit
Grapple check: 16+6=22 vs. 2+2=4, Dacen holds
Unarmed damage: 2+2=4 non-lethal damage to Kilna

You big bully. [/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 16, 2007)

Dacen grabs a hold of Kilna's arm, twisting it back sharply. He is mildly surprised she drops to the ground, but he follows her down easily enough and maintains his position, grinding the arm up and back into a painful position.

Her screams and the reaction they bring are certainly enough to give him, pause, however.

"Miss Kilna," he says loudly and as assertively as he can manage, trying to make certain he is overheard by the crowd. "It is by the authority charged in me by St. Cuthbert that you are detained. As the only witness of the *recent murder* and in your refusal to assist our investigation, I now suspect you are complicit in his actions."

He rises and releases Kilna, attempting to remove himself from the grapple. He makes certain his holy symbol is free from underneath his shirt and prominently displayed before the crowd comes within sight. "I will ask you again to cooperate and tell us with you know, to prove your innocence, so we can bring the foul murderer to justice."

industrygothica:[sblock] FYI, Dacen's Improved Grapple feat denies an opponent the typical AOO when initiating a grapple. I should have mentioned it when I posted that possible action, sorry!

Attempting to escape from grapple at +6 if Kilna choose to resist Dacen.    If she bolts off Dacen will restrain her again with a grapple check, though he'll elect to do no damage if he succeeds.[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 16, 2007)

Seeing the grisly display in the courtyard, the young woman steadies herself on a wall while trying to steady her stomach. Still dizzy, she only vaguely notice the conversation with the orc. 

When she screams out, however, she turns around and takes a few steps after the cleric, while unsheating her blade. 

She slows down at Dacen's words reach her ears, and she suddenly see people starting to stir.

"Better not to make more of a scene." she mumbles half to herself, with a weak grin at the others. "Seems like he got it under control. For now."

Staying back, she'll watch the crowd, but she won't put away her weapon yet.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 16, 2007)

While Dacen struggles with the prostitute and the streets begin to stir, Xao stands calmly in the courtyard.  Whoever or whatever did this was monstrous, to be sure.  No wonder the crimes have gripped the city in a panic.  Ignoring the commotion around him, he focuses on the murder scene.  

Xao's mind begins working.  The scene was obviously contrived and carefully arranged.  Is there anything significant in the arrangement?  What would possess someone to do this to another person?  Perhaps there is some sort of possession involved.  

He walks slowly around the courtyard studying it, careful not to touch anything.  Are there any lingering spell effects?  Any clues the murderer may have left behind?

[sblock]
In the following order, Xao is trying to see if there is anything significant about the crime scene:

Knowledge Religion +6
Knowledge Planes +7
Knowledge Arcana +7
Knowledge Spellcraft +7
Search (untrained) +3[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 17, 2007)

Xao cannot find anything that will help him find the killer.

Four large, beefy--and more than a little drunk--men approach Dacen and Kilna.  Kilna rushes into one of the men's arms and he quickly pushes her away.  "Git off me ya crazy broad!" he screams.  "That ain't no Ripper."

Kilna keeps her footing even as she is shoved backwards.  She looks to Dacen and grins, and then back to the other men.  "Maybe not," she says.  "But I'll treat ya for free if you take care of him."

The man's eyes open wide, and a sick yellow-toothed grin appears on his face.  "Free?" he confirms.
"Free."

The man shakes his head and starts to roll up his sleeves.  His buddies follow suit.

[sblock=Initiative]22 Fen (50 ft. away)
20 Dacen 
17 Rexy (50 ft. away)
10 Thugs (4)
6 Kilna
Xao is blissfully unaware situation at hand, instead concentrating on the murder scene before him.[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 17, 2007)

"This' going sour fast..." With a grunt she runs to Dacen's aid. 

Charging one of the brutes she attacks with her rapier, trying to hit him where it hurts.

[sblock]
If possible, she will charge one of the brutes.
Charge: Rapier: +6 (1base + 3dex + 2charge), 1d6 damage, Threat 18-20/x2
[/sblock]

_If she cannot charge: _  

Seeing the distance to the brutes is too far to cover fast enough to come to Dacen's aid, Rexy drops her rapier and reach for one of her javelins. Moving at high speed, she throws her javelin with all her strength.

[sblock]
She'll drop her rapier as a free action, and draw a javeling as a free action while moving 35 feet towards her foes.
Then she'll throw her javelin at one of them.
Javelin: +4 (1base + 3dex), 1d6 damage, Threat 20/x2, Range 30 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 17, 2007)

Fen scowls as he notices the degenerating situation. "This is what ya get fer bringin' one of Cuthbert's men to East Ward..." he mutters sourly to himself. He drops his crossbow as he goes. It's only recently that he's set himself to learning to use the thing properly, preferring it to his old bow that carries with it so many unwanted memories of his youth. But when push comes to shove, at the moment he's still better with the bow, and now's not a time to be practicing. His scowl deepening, he unslings the bow from his back and nocks an arrow. 

 He takes aim and lets fly an opening shot at the man who spoke, hoping to make an example to his buddies. 

 [sblock=OOC] Free Action: Drop Crossbow
 Move Action: Draw Shortbow
 Standard Action: Attack. Shortbow +3 Ranged, Damage 1d6, crit 20/x3, range 60'.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 17, 2007)

Dacen stands firm, "Nothing in life is free, gentlemen." He draws his heavy mace free from his belt and holds it at the ready. He raises his shield, taking a defensive posture considering the odds are still five to one, though he hopes his companions change that swiftly.

*OOC:*[sblock] Move Action: Draw Heavy Mace
Standard Action: Ready to attack the first thug or Kilna who comes within reach, fighting defensively (+2 AC, -4 to attack).  Melee -2, Damage 1d8+2/x2, AC 19[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 18, 2007)

Fen drops his crossbow and draws his weathered shortbow in one smooth movement.  His experienced hands nock an arrow and let it fly, but through the rain and the fog, it flies harmlessly to the right. (attack roll 3+3=miss)

Dacen quickly draws his mace and takes a defensive stance.  He is too honorable to take the first swing at a few unarmed and drunken thugs, but he's smart enough to know when diplomacy is out.

Rexy seemingly flies into the foray out of nowhere, skewering one of the thugs on the end of her rapier.  The man's eyes open wide and a disturbing gurgling sounds escapes his lips, along with small fount of blood.  He grasps the blade of her rapier with both hands and tries to plead for his life, but the words make no sound as he falls to the ground motionless. (attack roll 13+6=hit, 5 damage)

Kilna and the remaining thugs, seeing that this is going to be far from a fair fight, decide that discretion is the better part of valor and flee, leaving their fallen partner behind so that you may pick the bones from his carcass.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 18, 2007)

Distracted by the sounds of battle, Xao looks over in time to see the thug fall at Rexy's feet.

"No!"  he yells, rushing over.

He reaches the thug and bends down, checking for life.  "What have you done?  The man was a simpleton, he did not deserve this."  

Xao tries his best to staunch the bleeding, but he knows his knowledge is lacking.  "Can any of you save him from death?"   Xao looks around pleadingly at his companions.

[sblock]
Xao is trying a Healing check at +1 (untrained) to stabilize the thug.  

Also, industrygothica, would you mind linking the Rogue's Gallery thread in the first post?  That would help me cross-reference Xao's character sheet when I need it.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 18, 2007)

Dacen glowers as the thug and the prostitute run off. Continuing the battle into the streets would likely be ill-advised and it seems there is no way Kilna will cooperate willingly. Still, she is no less suspect in his mind. It grates upon him to let her go, as it seems they must.

Xao's action draw raised eyebrows from him. He reattaches his mace to his belt and walks over to where Rexy stands and places a hand on her shoulder. "Thank you. You may have saved my life. I will not forget that."

He then moves beside the fallen man. Bending down, he speaks quietly yet with firm conviction, "Perhaps you did not overhear, Xao, but this man and his companions were making ready to assault me at Kilna's behest. And they were doing so knowing well what they were doing was wrong. I believe their reward for the distinction of beating me to a pulp would have been sex from the woman. Those are actions of a criminal, and the results of those actions are just."

"However," he continues. "The man is clearly drunk. That does not excuse his actions, but it should excuse him from death. I am skilled in the healing arts, if you would assist me, we can staunch his wounds together, and spare his life."

OOC[sblock]Making Heal checks to stabilize at +6 until successful or the man is clearly dead.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 18, 2007)

Xao does more getting in the way than helping (aid another check: 4+1=fail), but Dacen manages to stabilize the drunken thug anyway, against his better judgment (heal check: 19+6=pass).  The man is still unconscious, but he'll live.  He won't be soon forgetting the night he chose to go up against the word of St. Cuthbert, and the mark of Rexy's rapier will be with him for the rest of his days.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2007)

Fen retrieves his crossbow and walks over unhurriedly, paying little mind to Xao's theatrics. 

"No matter," he growls, looking after the fled quarry. "Can't say as I reckon you'd have got much outta Kilna anyway, unless maybe a crafty crack over the head when ya let yer guard down. Doubt she saw anything... and even if she did, ya can bet she couldn't tell it ya straight even if she wanted to. Don't call 'er Crazy Kilna fer nothin'..." 

 He clears his throat raspingly, and spits. This whole episode has done very little to improve his mood, and the lack of footsteps in the blood leaves an unpleasant lingering impression with him. He came out tonight prepared to deal with a depraved and monstrous person, for sure, but he wasn't expecting anything more than that. This hint of some supernatural element to the whole nasty business... well, it's caught him a little off-guard. 

"Anyway, we done here?" he grunts. The prospect of hanging around the murder scene until someone turns up to start asking questions doesn't really appeal to him.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Xao looks gratefully at Dacen.  "Thank you for saving him.  I know that the streets are brutal, but there has been enough death for tonight.  Perhaps he will learn from this."

"Nonetheless, I suppose we are done,"  Xao says, as he stands from the wet cobblestones.  "Whatever happened here, we need more information if we are to do something about it.  I think we all have our own reasons for seeing the Ripper brought to justice, but I believe that we all want to see that.  It doesn't look like there is a trail or anything else useful here.  If we can't get any more information here, perhaps we should check with the Portheor guards.  If one of us can get the word from the streets, that would help as well."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 19, 2007)

From the alley, the Cam Inn is on the left, and Blackburn's Bakery on the right across the street.  Another alley, the one that Fen was originally walking to before he was interrupted by Kilna, runs along the side of Blackburn's.  Presumably, the former residence of Mari Kell is in that direction at the end of the alley, rotting for more than 100 years.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 19, 2007)

"Before we do either of those,"  Xao continues, "I would like to check the residence of an earlier victim.  We are close, after all."

Xao begins walking down the alley toward Mari Kell's shack.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 19, 2007)

Dacen finishes his impromptu bandaging, tearing off strips of the thugs dirty shirt to construct a hasty pressure bandage to keep the man from bleeding out. He nods at Xao's thanks and rises, washing off his hands as best he can in a puddle of rain water.

"You're probably right, I should have just let her go in the first place. It just seems like she should know something," he says with resignation at Fen's comments. "If there is nothing to be found at the murder scene, I see no reason to linger."

As Xao starts off down the other alley he follows, "Careful, Kilna's probably not the only surprise these alleys harbor. Probably not the most dangerous either."


----------



## Autumn (Jul 20, 2007)

Fen just gives a surly nod and sets off back towards Mari Kell's place. This whole business was just a distraction after all. 

 Unfortunately, it was rather a noisy distraction at that. He doesn't bother telling the others to keep back this time - if anybody was going to hear, they'll have heard by now. Better to have some backup close at hand if things go nasty. 

 If he gets to the shack without further incident, he'll motion the others to wait while he checks the entrance for any sign of recent use or nasty surprises. He'll also peer surreptitiously through any accessible windows.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 20, 2007)

When Dacen pats her shoulder and tanks her, Rexy shivers. Even though she deemed it necessary, she did not like it. 

Carefully wiping her rapier on the thughs breeches, she mutters to herself. "This is just getting uglier by the minute. I will have to see it through though. Damn."

Rising and hearing the others talking, she wanders over to where they are. As is her habit, she remains quiet while letting the others make the decision. After all, alleyways and courtyards are quite unfamiliar territory for her. 

When the others decide to pay Mari Kell's old haunt a visit she follows.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 20, 2007)

The high, windowless brick walls of the buildings flanking the narrow alleyway rise up prison-like on either side, causing your footfalls to echo distantly as you probe your way into the shroud of darkness.  Huge rats stalk through the rubbish that lies scattered about, glaring at you with hungry yellow eyes.  A strange smell clings to the air here, but not the festering stench of rotting refuse.  It is something altogether different.

You hear the skittering sound of unshod footsteps slapping the cobbles up ahead.  It fades out...

As you move on, your light finds a bundle stretched out across the cobblestone.  At first you take it for a pile of decaying rags, but soon your eyes adjust and you realize the mass before you is actually the twisted shape of a human male, his throat torn open, eyes wide and staring.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 20, 2007)

"Cuthbert's Cudgel," Dacen swears again, averting his eyes from the sight as soon as he recognizes it for another dead body. At least this one's organs all appear to be in place.  He focuses ahead, peering into the darkness for any clue as to the origin of the footsteps in front of them.


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 20, 2007)

"We need more light."   Xao bends down and picks up a small stick or scrap of wood.  "Whatever is here already knows we are about,"  he explains as he begins making odd gestures in the air.  "If nothing else, some light may scare off the rats."   He finishes with a short, guttural phrase and brandishes the stick above him, expectantly.

[sblock]Xao casts _Light_ on a stick[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 20, 2007)

"Someone's been busy tonight," Fen drawls as the new corpse comes into view. He bends down to examine the dead man, peering at the wound to get a clearer idea of the method of murder. It's not easy to tear somebody's throat out with your bare hands, but after the lack of tracks at the last scene it would take a lot to surprise him. Still, he can't help but hope to find evidence that some weapon was employed.

 It's frustrating to know that they might be so hot on the killer's heels without catching him, but patience is Fen's chief virtue. No sense in rushing off after him into the fog. There are easier ways to commit suicide.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 20, 2007)

Xao collects a small scrap of rotting wood from the ground--probably a piece of lumber fallen off the crumbling buildings surrounding the alley.  He begins his arcane gestures, and suddenly, from the shadow-filled corners of the alley a creature springs forth violently, gnashing its horrible teeth at Xao, opening a small gash in his shoulder.  Xao's concentration is true, however (14+5=pass) and he sees his spell to completion.

In the new light the creature can be seen more fully.  Its emaciated frame suggests that is little more than a living corpse itself, a freshly risen undead.

Dacen immediately recognizes the thing as a ghoul.

[sblock=Details]Xao takes 2 points of damage.

*Initiative*
23 Rexy 12/12:
18 Dacen 9/9:
17 Fen 9/9:
17 Xao 3/5:
4 Ghoul:
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 22, 2007)

As another corpse was seen, Rexy felt her resolve to find this murder start to crumble. May be she was too hasty in deciding to avenge Monis' husband. May be she was not up to the task. May be... she should just leave.

Then, when the creature jumped out and attacked the magician, she grinds her teeth and shakes her head while drawing her rapier. In one fluid motion she attacks the apparition, hoping that she would atleast do some good before this was over.

[sblock]
Rapier: +4 (1base + 3dex), 1d6 damage, Threat 18-20/x2
[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 22, 2007)

Dacen sucks in a breath as the ghoul appears. He briefly considers how to warn his companions.  Tell them it is undead? They can see that for themselves. Tell them to avoid it's bite? Obvious. No, best to just kill it. He glances at Xao's injury. Other considerations can wait. 

Releasing the breath, he puts his simple plan into practice. He moves up next to Xao, "Xao, get back!" He kicks out at the ghoul, lashing at the creature's torso with a kick that might be considered surprising deft from a cleric.

OOC:
Move Action - Move adjacent to Xao and the ghoul.
Standard Action - Improved Unarmed Strike +2, 1d3+2 (lethal, no AOO)


----------



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2007)

Fen is caught off guard, but his instincts kick in quickly enough. He takes a swift step back from the tussle and looses an arrow at the withered assailant. 

[sblock=OOC]5' step back.
 Draw Shortbow.
 Attack. +4, Damage 1d6+1.[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 23, 2007)

Xao cries out in surprise and pain.  More from reflex than thought, he backs swiftly away from the creature, trying to gain some distance.

[sblock]
Full round action: Withdraw 40' from the creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 23, 2007)

Rexy lunges forward with her rapier.  Perhaps she is a bit overconfident from her last assault, and her footing slips on the slick cobbles.  She barely catches herself from falling, and her attack routine is wasted (natural 1=automatic miss).

Dacen kicks at the ghoul with his heavy boot, but the thing is quicker than it looks as it dodges easily (8+2=miss).  It comes back with a heavy swing of its skeletal hand to Dacen's face, and Dacen barely manages to dodge the blow.

Fen drops back and looses an arrow at the thing.  The night has stolen his nerves, however, and the shot goes wide, sparking against the brick walls lining the alley (3+4=miss)

Recovering from the blow, Xao withdraws from the ghoul to collect his bearings.

[sblock=Details]The thing is currently involved in melee with Dacen and Rexy.  Ten feet separate Fen from the battle, and Xao is 30 feet beyond that.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 23, 2007)

Dacen grimaces as the thing swings at him, just barely managing to turn the momentum of his errant kick into a sidestep that avoids the attack.  He reaches down and pulls free his heavy mace and tries to maneuver into a position where he can flank the creature with Rexy, to make it easier for both of them to hit the agile undead.  He swings hard with his mace, battering at the ghoul.

OOC:[sblock]
Move Action: Draw Heavy Mace
Free Action: 5' Step into a flanking position (if possible)
Standard Action: Attack: Heavy Mace +2 (+4 w/flank) 1d8+2/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 23, 2007)

Recovering from the surprise, Xao reaches to his back and draws his crossbow.  Fighting the shaking in his fingers, he loads a bolt and begins to look for an opportunity to fire.

[sblock]

This round: Draw crossbow (move action) and load crossbow (move action).
Next round: Move to where ghoul is unobstructed by cover (move action) and fire crossbow (attack bonus +2, -4 for firing into melee = -2 total to hit)[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 24, 2007)

Fen gives a hiss of frustration. This isn't a time for him to be letting his nerves get the better of him. He draws back the bow string once more, aiming carefully this time and waiting until he feels the right focus and certainty before he lets the arrow fly.

[sblock=OOC]Once more with feeling. +4 Attack, 1d6+1 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 24, 2007)

Rexy lunges again with her rapier, this time running the thing clean through (18+4=hit, immune to critical hits, 3 damage).  The force of her blow knocks the ghoul back a step, causing Dacen's mace to glide harmlessly by its head (6+2+2=miss).

Fen nocks another arrow and studies his target, waiting for an opportune time to let fly.  The commotion of the melee proves too distracting, and his arrow misses his mark again.

Xao draws and loads his crossbow, leveling at the ghoul, determined to get in a good shot.

The ghoul manages a powerful backhand swing as Dacen steps around, but misses as Rexy withdraws her rapier from its rotting gut.

[sblock=Details]23 Rexy 12/12: attacks with her rapier (18+4=hit, immune to critical hits, 3 damage)
18 Dacen 9/9: moves into a flanking position and attacks with his mace (6+2+2=miss)
17 Fen 9/9: shoots an arrow (5+4-4=miss)
17 Xao 3/5: draws and loads crossbow
4 Ghoul: attacks Dacen (miss)

Feel free to map your actions a round or two ahead, and we'll get this wrapped up so we can move on.[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 24, 2007)

Sensing the ghoul's distraction, Xao takes careful aim.  He silently thanks the bravery of his companions, without whom he would surely be a ghoul feast right now.  Determined that he shall not let the others down, Xao reaches back on his boyhood training and begins firing for all his worth.

[sblock]
Xao will fire his crossbow, being careful to keep the ghoul from getting cover, and stay out of melee range.  He continues loading and firing until the situation changes drastically (ghoul charges him, party member goes down, etc.)[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 24, 2007)

Dacen keeps his shield up as he swings with his mace, once again missing badly. At least Rexy connected, he notes, watching the tip of the slim blade puncture the ghoul, then withdraw, with grim satisfaction.

He whirls his mace again at the creature, running a silent prayer to St. Cuthbert through his mind to keep from thinking of what may happen if the ghoul breaks through his guard.

OOC:[sblock]Dacen will keep attacking the ghoul +2 (+4 w/flank) 1d8+2/x2 until he or another member of the party is injured, or the ghoul falls.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 24, 2007)

He's becoming frustrated, but Fen steels himself and keeps shooting. There's not much else he can do at this point, and sooner or later he knows he's bound to get his eye back in. 

 [sblock=OOC]Likewise Fen will keep on shooting until the ghoul is down or something drastically changes.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'll try to update later this evening.  I've a dental appointment in a bit, so I don't have the time to do it right now.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 26, 2007)

Rexy (7+4+2=miss) and Dacen (3+2+2=miss) flank the ghoul, but it somehow dodges both their blows while sinking its teeth into Dacen's shoulder (-5 hp).  Fen (6+3-4=miss) and Xao (3+2-4=miss) both loose a missile attack, and both go wide of their intended target.

Rexy (14+4+2=hit, 4 damage) strengthens her resolve and this time impales the undead one more time, forcing it to pause just long enough for Xao's bolt (20=autohit, immune to crit, 7 damage) to land home and drop the thing.

Fen shudders a bit (12+3-4=miss) as Dacen staggers backwards from the weight of his missed swing (9+2+2=miss), his fresh blood glistening under the moonlight.

[sblock=Details]
23 Rexy 12/12: 
18 Dacen 4/9: 
17 Fen 9/9: 
17 Xao 3/5: 

The ghoul is defeated in three rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Fen has Precise Shot (ironic huh? ) so I don't think he should have taken that -4 penalty, and Point Blank Shot so he should have been at +4 rather than +3. But no matter, the thing's dead![/sblock]

  Fen shakes his head in frustration as he realizes he didn't manage to land a single shot. His nerves must be worse than he thought. _I need a drink..._

"Good job," he says flatly, his tone gruff as always, as he re-shoulders his bow.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 26, 2007)

Dacen lurches back, fighting the urge to drop his mace. Or scream. That wouldn't look very good either. The cursed thing *bit* him! Gingerly, he returns his mace to his belt. Straightening, he lays a hand over his injury and prays quietly, calling for St. Cuthbert's blessing to mend his injured flesh.

OOC:[sblock] Substituting prepared Command for Cure Light Wounds, healing 1d8+1 damage. If possible (or necessary), Knowledge (Religion) +4 to see if there may be any long term disease or affliction could be caused by the ghoul's bite.[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 27, 2007)

Xao stares in disbelief for several moments, motionless.  He nearly drops the crossbow, but recovers.  "Well, is everyone ok?  I had no idea that this,"  he brandishes the stick that now glows with _Light_, "would cause such a problem.  But now that we have it, maybe we won't be surprised like that."

He walks closer to look at the corpse and the ghoul.  "It looks like we found the thing that murdered this poor soul.  I hope that there aren't more around."   He pauses for a few seconds to peer into the gloom of the streets around him.  "Still, we have business here.  Let's continue."

Xao cocks and reloads his crossbow, and prepares to head to Mari Kel's once again.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 27, 2007)

Dacen calls on St. Cuthbert to close his wounds, and the others watch as the bite on his shoulder heals instantly (_CLW_: 1d8+1=6, Dacen is fully healed).

Dacen recalls that a ghoul's bite can inflict upon its victim a temporary bout of paralysis, but he seems to have been able to fight the condition off.  For now... 

Xao approaches the corpse that was to be the Ghouls meal.  It appears the body has been dead for some time, as indicated by the maggots slithering through the rotting flesh.

He just has time to notice the band of un-tanned skin where the man's wedding ring once was before the stench of the rotting carcass overtakes him and causes him to add his last meal to the pile of putrid flesh beneath him (Will save: 1+3=fail, Xao is nauseated).


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone home?


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 30, 2007)

Xao crawls from the body, violently heaving and trying to get away from the repulsive sight.  He pukes into a corner until the nausea passes, then shakily rises to his feet.

"I think,"  he pants, "that I was wrong.  That body has been here for some time.  We'd best be on our guard, whatever killed him may still be around."

Holding his light aloft, Xao looks around for Mari's shack, obviously eager to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 30, 2007)

The crypt-like alley ends in a weary wooden door hiding amidst the shadows.  Faded, cryptic red graffiti, etched in either ink or blood, is scrawled across the door.  It's probably just a warning to trespassers that the aged building is unsafe, but it's hard to tell.  Beside the door is a small, grime covered window.  The glass in the lower portion is broken outwards as if something desperately sought to escape through the meager opening, but the jagged hole has since been filled with old garments.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 31, 2007)

Fen looks away, rolling his eyes a little, as Xao heaves up his guts. He continues on down to the alleyway, aiming to get to the hovel and have a little poke around before his companions are done gawking at the putrid corpse. He takes in the graffiti and makes a mental note to ask if anybody else can make anything out of it, but for now he's more interested in possible entrances. He takes in the window with a raised eyebrow and then turns his attention to the door. 

 If this has really been a hideout for their quarry, it seems possible that he's taken steps to give an appropriate welcome to anybody who tracks him here. Alert to that danger, Fen checks the door carefully for any sign of tampering. 

 [sblock=OOC]Search +6, with Trapfinding.[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Jul 31, 2007)

The sight of the graffiti catches Xao's eye.  He moves closer to inspect it, seeing if he can understand the writing.  He pauses to rummage in his pouch and withdraw a quill and paper.  Taking a few moments, Xao transcribes the graffiti as best as he can, even noting the odd details that don't seem particularly important at this time.

[sblock]
Xao's languages are Common, Draconic, Celestial, and Auran.
[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jul 31, 2007)

With his injury healed, Dacen consoles himself that he has likely survived any ill effects from the ghoul's bite. Watching Xao examine the corpse, then heave violently, doesn't do much for his confidence, however. He carefully avoids getting or looking too close to the corpse, and meerly follows both the scout and the shaman as they approach the hovel at the end of the alleyway. He stands patiently at the ready as they perform their examinations, silently brooding on his own thoughts.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 1, 2007)

The door is securely boarded up, and it doesn't appear that anyone's tried to get inside for a very, very long time.  The small window is about 16 inches square.  The broken glass is thick with grime, the hole filled with filthy linens.  The tattered remains of what appears to be an old overcoat are hung as a crude curtain on the inside.

While the door shows no sign of opening from the outside, Fen thinks that he may be able to reach through the hole to try the knob from the inside.

Xao studies the markings on the door, finding them somewhat nonsensical.  He thinks that their original assumption was likely correct, and they transcribe simply to "keep out."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 3, 2007)

So what are we doing?


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 3, 2007)

"The graffiti doesn't seem to be anything more than a warning, probably an old one at that.  From the looks of things, I don't imagine anyone's been in there for some time.  Still, it worries me that something like _that_,"  Xao points at the ghoul's corpse, "would be here.  We'd best be careful."

Xao walks over to the door and begins trying to pry off the boards, intending to push the door open once he is able to.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 3, 2007)

Dacen walks over to where Xao works and helps him pry off the boards.

"Let me know if you feel anything... odd with your wound. I'd like to take a look at it tomorrow, as well, if your willing. We should be certain neither of us gets infected with anything," he mentions quietly, while tugging at the boards covering the door.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 3, 2007)

Xao looks at Dacen, slightly surprised.  "Thanks.  I appreciate that.  You're probably right, too, an infection from that thing could be unpleasant."   He continues prying at the boards.

[sblock=OOC]
Does Xao know anything about the ghoul and chance of infection?

Knowledge Religion +6

Also, IG, would you mind linking the Rogue's Gallery thread in the first post?  That would make it easier to find Xao's character sheet as needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 3, 2007)

After several minutes of work, the boards securing the door finally start to come off, leaving only the door itself blocking your way.  Even though the boards are removed, the door is still locked from the inside.

[sblock=Schmoe]Xao has never encountered a ghoul before, but has heard many stories. According to legend, the ghoul has the power to immediately paralyze its victim so that it may takes its time devouring him.  Other legends say that the bite of a ghoul lingers with a surviving victim, coming back in the form of a debilitating fever a full day later.

Also, you'll find the link to all the game threads in my signature block, in my first post on each new page.[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 3, 2007)

"Good, well, that's out of the way.  Fen, can you open this?"


----------



## Autumn (Aug 4, 2007)

"Not really in my line," Fen drawls with a slight shake of his head, chewing stoically all the while. "Gonna have to be bustin' it down I reckon... unless..." He peers at the window through narrowed eyes.

"Ahhhh hells. Let's give this a try. If I pull back a stump then y'all know it was a bad idea." 

 Grimacing, he pushes a hand through the filthy cloth covering the window and reaches around to feel for a latch.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2007)

Rexy grimaces as she watches Fen reach into the unknown, and grips the hilt of her rapier tighter. Her imagination, fueled by the scout's words, begins to get the better of her, and she can picture him being pulled bodily through the window by whatever horror lurks on the other side.

After a moment she shakes her head to clear the thought, and runs her free hand through her mop of raven black hair. "Hurry it up, Fen," she says, her voice low.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 4, 2007)

Fen reaches through the hole in the window, fumbling for a doorknob.  Instead, his hand closes on something wet and spongy.  As the ooze drips through his fingers, he resists the natural impulse (will save 13+0=pass) to jerk his hand back, and instead retracts it slowly.

Still, as he removes his hand from the broken window, the others' eyes open wide as they see the bloody mess covering it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Rexy gasps, her fears becoming real as Fen withdraws his bloody arm from the window. She moves to help him, but stops as she gets a closer look and realizes the blood isn't his. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2007)

There's a long pause, Fen blinking white-faced at the gory state of his hand. "Fine," he says eventually. His voice is flat.

 He wipes his hand slowly on his coat. "I guess that ain't gonna work," he says after swallowing. "The backup plan, then. Dacen? Looks ta me like yer back's stronger'n mine. How 'bout settin' it to that door?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 5, 2007)

Dacen's trained eye is quick to observe that Fen is not injured. He nod's at the scout's suggestion, sighing, "Right. I'll give it a go. Nothing to lose, I suppose. Brace yourselves. Whatever is in there I doubt it will look or smell pleasant."

Moving in front of the door, he rears back and then slams his weight into the door. He repeats the process methodically, until it breaks or he is certain the force he is delivering isn't enough to batter the obstacle down.

OOC:[sblock]Taking 20 on a strength check, 22 to batter down the door.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 5, 2007)

As Fen wiped the goo from his hand, Dacen readies himself for the door.  As he takes a deep breath and lunges, the breath is immediately knocked out of him as he bounces off.

Determined, he tries again and again.  Finally, after several minutes, and as the others are prepared to give up, Dacen launches himself into the door once more and a loud _crack!_ echos through the streets, after which there is only deathly silence.

Before you, the door still stands on its hinges, but it has been neatly separated down the center--nothing a heavy boot can't finish of.

Dacen swears as the muscles in his shoulder begin to knot up.

[sblock=ooc]No damage, just thought the knotting muscles added descriptive flavor.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

"Nice work," mutters Rexy to her companion. She approaches the door and brings her boot to bear, smashing down the remains. Her rapier in hand, she steps into the hovel, her eyes darting about for any sign of danger.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 6, 2007)

Xao stands close behind, holding the stick to provide light.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 6, 2007)

Dacen steps back from the door, grabbing his shoulder with a painful wince. "Going to be feeling that for awhile, I think I'll keep my day job - being a battering ram is the pits," he says to no one in particular. Rolling his shoulder to try and strech out the muscle and keep it from cramping, he readies himself as Rexy delivers the coup de grace to the defeated door.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"Sure is dark," says Rexy in a whisper as she enters, grateful for what little light Xao's stick is casting into the hovel.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2007)

As the door falls into the room, an overwhelming aura of evil fills the air, so vile in intensity that you are overcome by it and your stomach threatens revolt.

[sblock=Will saves for everyone!]
Rexy: 18-1=pass
Dacen: 15+4pass
Xao: 10+3=fail (shaken for 10 minutes (60 rounds), -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks)
Fen: 15+1=pass[/sblock]

Xao retches but manages to keep down whatever is left of his supper.  He is visibly shaken.

As you manage to steel yourself against the malice that pervades this place, you take in your surroundings.  The room is small and sparsely furnished.  A simple cot, devoid of blankets or sheets, stands against one wall, its mattress savaged by deep cuts and stained rust-brown with long-dried blood.  A small table is pressed against the wall beside the window, and a fireplace stands cold and lifeless.  A cheap print, faded with age, hangs over the fireplace and beside it is a small cupboard.  The floors and walls are stained with a combination of blood and other unidentifiable filth.  A sound of scampering feet can be heard as numerous rodents scatter for cover, but the only look you get at the shadowy creatures is a quick flash of movement out of the corners of your eyes.

[sblock=Autumn]For the life of me I can't find Fen's saves on your character sheet.  Am I blind, or are they missing?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

"I've got a bad feeling about this," whispers Rexy, taking a couple more steps into the room. She suddenly wonders if she wouldn't be better off comforting her sister, instead of being out in the night stalking an unknown killer. She shivers slightly as another thought runs through her mind: maybe the killer is now stalking them...


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 7, 2007)

"We can't turn back now."   Xao's voice is shaky, and he grips the door frame with a white-knuckled grasp.  "There has been too much suffering here, that is clear.  This place is tainted."

Xao takes a few cautious steps into the room, trying hard to keep his knees from buckling.  He's had better days.

"I don't know what those creatures are in the shadows, but we'd best be careful.  They may be corrupted by this place."   Xao gathers himself and seems to gain some small measure of inner resolve.  "We should search around.  I have a feeling that something here will tell us what drives the Ripper."

Xao moves slowly to inspect the faded print, wary of the creatures scampering in the shadows.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 7, 2007)

Dacen successfully holds his resolve - and the contents of his stomach against the vileness of the place. He steps through the doorway and into the center of the ramshackle shack, looking around briefly. "The entirety of this place is corrupted," he concludes. "But do not lose heart - our vengeance for these atrocities is a sacred enterprise."

As Xao moves to look at the print, Dacen walks over to the cupboard and opens it, intending to get a look at its contents.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2007)

[sblock=IG]You're not blind. Oops! Sorry about that. I'll put them in now.[/sblock]

  Fen turns his face away, fighting off the sickening sensation that washes over him as the door is leveled. Finally looking back up with a small shudder, he hawks a heartfelt gob of phlegm and tobacco into the gutter before stepping determinedly into the disgusting room. 

 His first thought is to look about to discover whatever it was he put his hand into a minute ago.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 8, 2007)

Fen turns over the broken door to see whatever it was he put his hands in.  He discovers a wad of bloodied rags stuffed into the where the inside doorknob used to be.

The print depicts a forlorn landscape wrought with battle, and a tear-stained woman kneeling over a fallen knight.  _The Knight's Widow_ is written in faded letting along the bottom edge.

The cupboards contain only cheap cutlery, a few empty bottles of spirits, and a hearth broom.

Fen notices a hastily plastered patch on the north wall, quite obviously covering what was once a door.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2007)

"Doesn't look like anyone's home," says Rexy, keeping her voice low.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 9, 2007)

"Perhaps not,"  Xao mutters distractedly, still inspecting the painting.  "But from the looks of things, someone has been here recently."   Xao turns to gaze at the fresh blood on the bandages in the door.  "I only wonder how that someone got in here.  All of the exits seem to have been suitably barred.  There may be a trap door or something around here."

[sblock]
Does Xao recognize anything supernatural about the blood or anything else in the room?  (Knowledge Arcana +7).  I'm assuming, for the moment, that everything looks to be normal/natural.

Also, based on the size of the shack and the size of the room, do I think that the plastered door leads to another room, or outside on the other side of the shack?
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2007)

Everything in the room appears to be normal.  You all concur that the sealed door probably leads into another room, rather than outside.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 9, 2007)

Fen runs a hand over the plastered section of the north wall, peering closely at it. "Shouldn't be too tough to get this outta the way," he mutters. "Don't look like anyone's been this way recently... but I reckon we might at least find some pointers. But let's have a thorough poke round in here first." 

 He starts with the floor, inspecting each foot methodically for any sign of a concealed trap door, including under the bed. From there he'll move on to turn over every other square foot of the place, looking for anything they might have missed on a first inspection. The painting is removed and the wall behind it checked, the chimney flue is inspected, the table moved and the cupboard checked for any hidden compartments or small objects lurking at the back.

 [sblock=OOC]Assuming everybody else gives him the time, Fen will take 20 on a Search check for a result of 26.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 9, 2007)

As a cursory glance at the contents of the cabinet turns up nothing of interest, Dacen stands out of the way of the more complete search Fen is performing.

"Take your time Fen, it'll give the 'battering ram' time to recover, if we need it again," Dacen rubs his shoulder with a rueful smile.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2007)

Fen turns over every square inch of the place as Dacen rests his shoulder.  It takes approximately 15 minutes, but when he is finished Fen is confident that there are no secret doors or compartments in the room.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Rexy watches as Fen searches the room, still holding her blade tightly.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 9, 2007)

After Fen's search turns up nothing Dacen sighs, "Right. Let's try a different tact."

He walks up to the plastered area. Hefting his heavy mace, he gives it a few solid whacks with the blunt instrument, testing whether it will be sufficent to break open the sealed-over doorway. If the plaster yields, he'll continue bashing it in until it breaks apart completely.

OOC:[sblock]1d8+2 bludgeoning damage, wash, rinse, repeat[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2007)

Dacen smashes away the plaster with ease, and opens the doorway.  Beyond you lies a room in which hundreds of ale-soaked dramas would have played out over the years before it was boarded up and abandoned.  At one time, it may have been a comfortable if decidedly lower-class tavern.  The original brick and flint walls, ancient floors, old beams, and aged furnishings and tables are reminiscent of an earlier age, a time when patrons by the dozens would have drunken themselves into rowdy stupors within.  Now the room is eerily silent, and the only patron is a frighteningly large rat that scurries into the fireplace in response to your intrusion.

This must be the Ten Bells, the famous tavern in which, a hundred years ago, Mari Kell lived and worked her wares.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

"Well," says Rexy, moving cautiously into the abandoned taproom, "A tavern was the last thing I expected to find behind that door."


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 10, 2007)

Xao stands gaping silently for a moment.  Then his hands flutter in a brief gesture as he moves slowly toward the opening.  "By the grace of the ancestors,"  he mutters to noone in particular.  "This place has weight.  You can feel it.  So many souls mingled here.  So much laughter.  So much pain."   His voice trails off as he hesitantly crosses the threshhold.  "If these walls could speak, they would ache with sorrow for the loneliness they now bear."

Shaking himself slightly, Xao seems to come out of a reverie.  "Judging by the room we just left, what we are looking for has more in common with the world of the flesh than the world of the spirit.  Can any of you search for signs of life?  Aside from the rats, that is."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2007)

Speaking of walls talking...

As you enter the closed tavern a table in a far corner begins to shake.  Alone at first, it is quickly followed by another, and then another; soon every table and chair in the room is shaking, rocking violently on the wooden floor.  Old glasses rattle and shatter in the cupboards, and a spray of shards erupts from it with a vicious force.

Finally, a table is lifted from the floor completely and launched in your direction, exploding against the wall and causing a whirlwind of splinters and sharp debris (everyone takes 2 damage after passing a reflex save for half).  As the table smashes into the wall, you can barely make out a ghostly female voice shouting what sounds like "get out!"

Suddenly, the room is again silent and still.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

*Rexy, HP 10 of 12*

Despite the scratches and pain from the exploding table, Rexy holds her ground. "That's a bit unsettling," she says,  hoping her companions have a better idea on how to proceed than she does.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 14, 2007)

Xao doubles over in pain, then staggers back to his feet, panting hard to regain control.  He is obviously injured.

"Well,"  says Xao, as he backs up a bit, "this could be a problem."  He peers into the dark tavern for a moment, looking for anything that strikes him as odd or out of place.  As he scans the room he continues in a low voice, "I'm embarassed to say, but I'm not sure what the best way to proceed is.  I could try to calm the spirit by speaking to it, but I'm afraid I won't last through another such outburst."


----------



## Autumn (Aug 14, 2007)

Fen's reflexes serve him well and he turns away in time to take the flying shrapnel in his back, somewhat protected by his long leather coat. It's enough to prevent a serious wound, but not enough to stop it hurting like hell. A harsh grunt of pain escapes him.

 He turns back slowly to survey the room, eyes narrowed and squinting. He's still scanning it as he shrugs off his coat with a wince and shakes the splinters out of it before putting it back on.

"Kinda different..." he mutters darkly. A slight shake in his voice is evidence of the cracks starting to appear in his hard-boiled facade.  

"If ya reckon you can talk it down, better start talkin' fast..."


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 15, 2007)

Xao swallows dryly.  He mutters something unintelligeble beneath his breath and takes another hesitant step into the room.

"Spirit, if you can hear me, know that we do not come to disturb you."   The young wu-jen's voice begins shaky, but slowly grows more confident.  "We have come instead to provide some rest and comfort to your long suffering.  We seek to know what torments you, so that we might know what torments those living in our time, and so that we might put an end to it.  We beseech you to not turn us away, but instead to reveal your secrets."

He stares warily about the tavern, awaiting some sort of response.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2007)

There is no answer to Xao's pleas.

Along with extraordinarily large rat nesting in the fireplace, there are several closed doors and a set of stairs in the main bar.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 16, 2007)

"Well, I take that as a good sign.  Let's proceed."


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 16, 2007)

Xao suddenly stops mid-stride, a surprised look on his face.  "I just had a thought, a rather disturbing thought, actually."   Motioning the others to come closer, and keeping his voice low, Xao continues.  "It just occurred to me that the one we are tracking is most likely a person or creature of the flesh.  This room," and he waves back to the blood-soaked room of Mari Kell, "is evidence of that.  It could be that whoever or whatever we are stalking has chosen to emulate the Ripper of days gone by, and has placed elaborate displays and traps to scare off the curious.  I wouldn't be surprised if the thrown table and the ghostly voice were part of a trap."

The foreigner pauses and wipes his brow, then continues.  "I could be wrong, of course, but if there are any of you that know what to look for, it wouldn't hurt to keep an eye out for further traps."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2007)

"Traps aren't really my area of expertise," says Rexy.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 17, 2007)

ooc: Looks like we're back online now.  What're we doing from here?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 17, 2007)

"Traps I can do," Fen says pensively, "but I ain't so sure about this 'flesh an' blood' thing. I said it before an' I guess I'll keep wastin' my breath 'til someone listens - whoever or whatever killed that fella we came across earlier, he managed ta arrange all his insides in neat little piles without leavin' a single trace in the blood that was all over the floor. I don't call that natural." 

 He gives a sniff and then takes the lead, stepping cautiously into the room ahead.

 [sblock=OOC]Searching as he goes, at +6.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

Rexy follows Fen, holding her rapier at the ready. Flesh and blood she could handle. Traps and ghosts were an entirely different matter.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 17, 2007)

The large rat in the fireplace watches Fen cautiously as he searches the main bar of the Ten Bells, and comes up with nothing.

Fen will most assuredly have to contend with the overgrown rodent should he choose to continue his search to the fireplace. Does Fen wish to search the fireplace as well?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 18, 2007)

Fen narrows his eyes, peering suspiciously at the verminous and oversized creature. Then he sniffs and looks away, wandering across the room as if losing interest in the creature."All kindsa stuff might get gathered up into a rat's nest, dontcha think?" he muses out loud. "I reckon we should make sure." With slow, gradual movements he unslings his bow and nocks an arrow, still paying no apparent interest to the fireplace. 

"Besides," he mutters, "I guess rat-on-a-stick is quite the delicacy round these parts. Be a shame to pass up such a good-sized specimen."

 He draws back the string of his bow as if testing it, still wandering nonchalantly away from the rat. As he determines that he's come to the limits of his lethal range, he whirls about with a sudden burst of speed and lets an arrow fly. 


 [sblock=OOC]Initiative +3.

Attack at +4 (including +1 from Point Blank Shot), Damage 2d6+1 (including 1d6 from skirmish, +1 from Point Blank Shot).[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 18, 2007)

The large rat bolts into a defensive posture and releases a nerve-grating squeal as Fen's arrow skitters off the hearthstone (8+4=miss).


Initiative:

26 Rexy
19 Fen
16 Xao
10 Rat
7 Dacen


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 18, 2007)

Xao levels his crossbow and fires from a safe distance, continuing to fire until the rat is dead.

[sblock]Attack bonus +2, damage 1d8, critical 19-20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2007)

Rexy pauses a moment before rushing forward, letting her companions target the foul-tempered rodent with their missile weapons.


*Delay to initiative count 15; attack +4 (1d6+1/18-20)
Designate rat as opponent for purpose of Dodge feat, AC18*


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 20, 2007)

Dacen maintains rather stoic silence in the face of the outburst from the apparent spirit creature, his mind whirling as he tries to fathom the attack, and how to combat it or even defend against it. He mentally latches onto Xao's suggestion of a trap, nodding his agreement at the idea.

As Fen let's fly at the rat he levels his mace, readying to smash the over-sized rodent if his companions do not skewer it first. He'd hate to ruin Fen's potential delicacy, after all. Rat paste would hardly be as appealing.

OOC:[sblock] Move and attack the rat, charging if possible.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2007)

Rexy stands at the ready while Fen and Xao loose their missiles.  Fen's arrow bounces off the inside of the fireplace with a bright spark while Xao's bolt just barely nicks the rat.

As the rat squeals Rexy lunges forward with her rapier and stabs at the monstrous rodent.  It scuttles out of the way, and then leaps out of the fireplace bravely, gnashing its yellowed teeth at the woman.  Rexy sidesteps as Dacen's mace comes crashing onto the ground, knocking chucks from the wooden floor.  

The scared rat scurries to a spot near the stairs.

[sblock=details]26 Rexy 12/12: delays
19 Fen 9/9: shoots an arrow (4+4=miss)
16 Xao 3/5: fires crossbow (15+2=hit, 1 damage)
15 Rexy 12/12: attacks (3+4=miss)
10 rat: attacks Rexy (miss)
7 Dacen 9/9: mace (6+2=miss)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2007)

Rexy curses and pursues the rat, determined to skewer the filthy creature.


*
Attack +4 (1d6+1/18-20)
AC18, HP10/12*


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 22, 2007)

Xao reloads and looks for a clear shot to fire.  He doesn't appear too concerned as he watches the rat flee toward the stairs.

"I think we've accomplished what we wanted.  The fireplace is clear."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2007)

As Rexy starts to pursue the large rat, Fen looses another arrow and skillfully pins the thing to the side of the staircase.  After a moment of twitching it hangs limp and lifeless from the well-placed arrow.

The group gather round the fireplace as Fen stows his bow and begins his search.  He quickly discovers the rats nest--the new babies will surely die without their mother.  He searches the interior walls and flue for any type of lever or switch and finds nothing.  It appears to be a normal fireplace.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 23, 2007)

Fen gives a shrug. "Looks like nothin' here. Was worth a look though... and who knows? Maybe ol' Mari will cut us a break now we helped her out with some pest control." 

 He grins as he makes his way over to the stairs. "Guess we're headed up now. Careful, might not be too solid." 

 He goes first, testing each step carefully before he puts his weight on it.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 23, 2007)

The stairs creak loudly after years without use, but otherwise seem sturdy enough. It appears that they also lead down, probably to a basement of sorts.  Which direction does Fen want to go?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 23, 2007)

Fen will lead the way up first. He wouldn't admit his reasoning, but he feels a distinct aversion to the idea of heading down into the basement of this haunted place. Better to save it for last...


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 23, 2007)

The stairs open onto a hallway on the second floor.  Aging floorboards, worn thin in the middle over decades of passage, creak eerily underfoot as it protesting your passage. Dust covers the floor, the cheap painting adorning the walls, and the hooded lanterns hanging from the ceiling--a funeral shroud for an old building at rest.

The hallway is lined with doors--five on the left, four on the right. They are all closed.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 23, 2007)

Xao stand close behind Fen, with his light raised.

"Do you see any signs of footprints, or anything else like that?"   The foreign mystic peeks over Fen's shoulder, curious.  "At any rate, let's start looking in these doors.  Maybe we should open all of the doors to see what's behind them before we decide where to focus our search."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 23, 2007)

Dacen shrugs, "That sounds as good a plan as any." He hesitates a moment, studying Xao's injuries a moment. "Xao, would you like me to heal those cuts? You don't look like you could handle another ghoul, or another one of those traps, in that condition."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

Rexy stands quietly, still holding her rapier in a guard position. She didn't like the prospect of searching through this haunted, trapped place which may or may not be hiding a murdering curr behind any door. Still, she followed Fen, hoping the scout knew what he was doing.


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 24, 2007)

"Hmm?  Oh, yes, thank you Dacen.  I'm not one to trouble you with my pains, but these cuts do hurt quite a bit."   Xao winces as he touches a bloody gash on his arm.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2007)

Fen nods his agreement and makes towards the nearest door, keeping an eye out for any sign of footprints as Xao suggested. When he reaches the door he'll first check that it seems clear of any traps, and then try the handle.

ooc: Search +6.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2007)

_The first door on the left..._

The door is just off the stairs on the opposite wall.  Fen heads straight for it, figuring its as goos a place as any to start.  He runs his rough fingers along the edge of the door, and kneels down to examine the knob and latch.  When he is fully satisfied, he stands and looks at the others in turn, silently telling them to get ready.  As they each hoist their respective weapons, he gently turns the handle and the door opens into the darkened room beyond.

[sblock=ooc]What're we doing for light?  I know Xao cast _light_ on a stick some time ago, but that's surely run out by now. Might want an alternative source before we move on.[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Aug 24, 2007)

Xao pulls an iron rod from his belt and, as he raps its golden tip against the floor, it begins to glow with a warm light.  

[sblock]
Xao lights a sunrod.  

The Light spell should last 10 minutes, and I don't think we've done _that_ much, but it's probably just about to run out.  The sunrod will last 6 hours, so we should be good for a while.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Xao pulls an iron rod from his belt and, as he raps its golden tip against the floor, it begins to glow with a warm light.
> 
> [sblock]
> Xao lights a sunrod.
> ...




[sblock=ooc]You've fought a ghoul, spent "several minutes" ripping wood from a boarded-up door, busted down said door, searched the room beyond, found & broke a secret door, searched _that_ room as well, got a table thrown at you, fought a dire rat, searched a fireplace, and finally another door.  The ten minutes probably should have expired after the first room, to be honest.  It takes time to un-board a boarded up door, ya know. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

Rexy tenses as Fen opens the door, like a cat ready to spring onto its prey.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 26, 2007)

The group enters the room to see that it is comfortably furnished with a bed, closet, wash stand with a basin, and a desk.  There's an uneasy aura clinging to the air here--an unnatural chill that hints at evil.  Whatever fouls this room seems to inject you with a feeling of horrible dread.

[sblock=Will saves!]
Dacen 4+4=fail;shaken for 3 rounds
Fen 2+1=fail;shaken for 4 rounds
Xao 18+3=pass
Rexy 16-1=pass
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2007)

"I like this place not," says Rexy, somehow shaking off the oppressive feeling of dread that hangs over the room.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Aug 27, 2007)

Dacne shudders, suddenly cold and shaken. Averting his eyes from the interior of the room, he swallows his fear and attempts to comfort himself in prayer and duty - the duty of healing an injured companion. He lays his hands over Xao's injuries, and channels divine energy to repair the rents in his flesh.

OOC:[sblock]Substitute Bless for Cure Light Wounds on Xao (1d8+1)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 27, 2007)

Xao is fully healed now.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 29, 2007)

Fen gives a shudder of revulsion as he takes his first step into the room, and pulls the brim of his hat low over his eyes as he retreats to lean against the wall of the corridor. "Ugh..." he mutters darkly. "This place just ain't right."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2007)

Rexy enters the room boldly, poking her rapier about and looking for anything of interest.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Rexy enters the room boldly, poking her rapier about and looking for anything of interest.




As Rexy enters the room, nothing outright catches her attention, but the aura of the room itself suggests that there is likely more than meets the eye.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

"This place has an odd feel," says the swashbuckler as she continues to examine the chamber.


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 4, 2007)

"Take your time and give it a good look," Xao says from the doorway.  "Whatever it is we are looking for will surely be hidden."


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2007)

"Alright," Fen mutters, shaking his head to dispel the eerie feeling as he steps into the room and begins to scan it for any signs of something unusual beyond the unsettling aura it gives off. 


OOC: Search +6, a standard attempt before taking 20 if it doesn't turn anything up.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Sep 5, 2007)

"Are all the rooms going to be like this?" Dacen complains, wincing visibly as his companions explore the room. He remains outside the doorway with Xao and keeps his eyes firmly on the hall, only occasionally risking darting glances inside the eerie room. "Whole place should be put to the torch," he mutters.


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 5, 2007)

"I hope not, Dacen.  If Fen can't find anything here, then perhaps we should move more quickly through the rest of the rooms.  Once we've had a glance at what is in each room, we can decide where to focus our efforts."  Xao stands calmly, following Fen's moves with his gaze.

He continues in a soft voice.  "I can scan for magical auras, but I would rather not do so until we are sure we are looking in the most likely place."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2007)

Fen notices a trap door in the ceiling.  It does not appear to be hidden by design, but the shadows, along with decades of soot from burning lanterns make it difficult to see.

Fen also notices a small hidden panel behind the desk, secured with a rather complicated latch.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

"Should we check the other rooms before we check that out?" asks Rexy, pointing her rapier at the trapdoor.


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 11, 2007)

"That's a good idea Rexy.  Let's move on and we can come back here, if need be."   Xao turns to look at the door on the other side of the hall.

[sblock]
Any idea where Autumn is?  Autumn hasn't been very active lately.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2007)

"Right," Fen agrees, "but first let's take a lil' looksee at what's lurkin' in here." He taps the hollow panel behind the desk, grimacing a little at the thought of what unwelcome finds they might make. 

"Latch looks tricky. Gonna be a job fer brute force an' ignorance I reckon."

[sblock=OOC]I was away for a few days, Schmoe. I posted an Absent thread; sorry you missed it.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 11, 2007)

Fen kicks in the panel with ease, revealing a small hidden compartment.  Inside are two old books.  Both are musty, but still readable.  One appears to be the journal of the former proprietor of the Ten Bells, while the other is a work titled _From Potter's Field_.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 13, 2007)

"Hmmm..." Fen picks up the volumes and weighs them idly in one hand. "Guess we got ourselves some clues at last. Someone wanna take a look at these while I turn over the next room?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2007)

Rexy frowns at the books. "Perhaps Xao? My talents lie...elsewhere," she says, holding up her rapier to make her point.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Sep 13, 2007)

Dacen shrugs and reaches for the journal. "I'll see if there is anything useful in this one." He flips through, from back to front, looking for some clue as to the history of the place - or anything to focus their search.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2007)

Most of the journal entries seem rather mundane, but those toward the end talk more frequently about the ghost that is now haunting the establishment.  It is apparent that the proprietor of the Ten Bells, Henry Crofter, by the name on the book, has found himself a little more than infatuated with Mari Kell's ghost.

The last entry is attached.

ooc: I couldn't deal with the plain black and white screen cap, so you'll have to forgive my embellishments.


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 14, 2007)

"Hmm, that last journal entry is not good.  I can think of any number of ways that Mr. Crofter may have been led astray, or made a mistake, and the consequences would be disastrous."

Xao thinks for a moment before continuing.  "I suppose it's even possible that his obsession has led him to madness, and that he is now responsible for these murders.  At any rate, I think we will need to look in the cellar to see what's become of Mr. Crofter."

The foreign mystic pauses again, thoughtfully.  "In my experience, when dealing with spirits and their effects on the living, the more you know about their lives the more power you have.  I think I'd like to look through the rest of these rooms up here for more information before venturing to the cellar below."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Sep 14, 2007)

"As if love isn't complicated enough," Dacen muses, after reading the final entry in the journal. Dacen briefly scans for any time entries in the journal to try and see if the murders started around the time the journal ended or not, trying to see if there is merit to Xao's theory.

After that he'll glance through the other book, trying to get a sense of what it's about. "Maybe this book was important to Crofter, if he placed it in the same spot as his journal. But what's causing this room to be... not right?"


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2007)

Fen nods his agreement to Xao. "Let's do this right." He starts moving to the next door down the corridor. "Holler if you find anything interesting in that other book, right?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2007)

Rexy follows Fen, watching her companion's back as he moves to the next door.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 17, 2007)

_From Potter's Field_ appears to be a book about ghosts and apparent summoning and binding rituals.  The prose is antiquated and flowery, making it difficult to comprehend, but there seems to be at least a few arcane transcriptions throughout.

Fen and Rexy check the next door, and enter after finding it safe.  A single moonbeam shines through the window, illuminating a tar-like substance on the floor.  Several high-pitched squeals cause you to look at at their source, and you find that the ceiling is covered in a mass of vicious looking bats.


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 17, 2007)

"Fascinating,"  Xao mumbles as he skims through the book.  "I would bet that Mr. Crofter used this as a guide to whatever ritual he was going to attempt.  It could have very useful information."  Xao's voice trails off as he loses himself in the pages of the book.

[sblock] Xao is going to continue reading through _Potter's Field_ to try to get more information about any ritual that Mr. Crofter may have performed.  He's looking particularly closely at the arcane transcriptions, and also looking for details that someone might miss or overlook if they were uneducated on the subject.  If need be, he'll cast Read Magic once he's identified the arcane text that seems most likely to yield useful information.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Sep 17, 2007)

Dacen shakes his head with a small smirk after a cursory look-through of the book and hands it over to Xao. Clearly it is right up the mystic's alley. "Seems about right to me, Xao. Question is, what happened to Crofter?"

Dacen draws out his mace and stays close to Xao, keeping an eye on their surroundings while his nose is buried in the book.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

Rexy back toward the door, her blade held ready to skewer any bat that decides to try and sample her blood. "I don't like the look of those rodents," she says quietly to Fen.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

There looks to be at least a few spells in the book that appear legit, but it will take Xao more time than he's got at the moment to translate and transcribe them.

Rexy & Fen:

As you raise your weapons in preparation to defend yourselves you see the ghostly image of a female in a light colored dress standing in the moonlight.  The bats soon give way, and swarm the room while taking flight out through the window, creating a strobe effect on the otherworldly apparition.

This must be the ghost of Mari Kell.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Having absolutely no idea how to respond to the ghostly visage before them, the swashbuckler levels her rapier at the form as she assumes a combat stance. "Who are you?" she demands, her voice quavering a little as she speaks.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

The apparition does not speak, but only smiles as the bats fly through her ghostly form.  Amidst the fluttering chaos, she takes flight and charges you, but fades away as she reaches you.

Rexy's heart seems to skip a beat as the ghost flies toward her, momentarily freezing her limbs.  As the ghost disappears, Rexy slowly comes to herself again, but she is obviously shaken.

[sblock=Rexy]Shaken for 10 minutes.   A shaken character takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2007)

"... damn creep," Fen mumbles, collecting himself after the shock he had felt at he apparition's appearance and trying to look like it never happened. "Least she scared the bats off..."

 He advances into the room, tentatively at first, looking about him for any further points of interest beyond the swarms of bats and the dead whore.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

Rexy shivers uncontrollably. "I like that not at all," she says, her voice barely a whisper.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Sep 20, 2007)

Dacen frowns at his companion's words, though not a witness to the spectacle inside the room they are examining, Rexy's challenge speaks to something troublesome. He moves up to the door and peers inside. Seeing nothing apparently amiss he clears his throat, "Alright in here?"


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 25, 2007)

"What has happened Dacen?"   Xao stands up, carefully closing the book and placing it in a pouch at his belt.  

"Come, let's go see what Rexy and Fen have found.  I don't think I'll get much more from the book, at least not tonight."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I believe I'm going to leave this opportunity for a bit of PC interaction--talk amongst yourselves, and decide what to do from here.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 28, 2007)

"Yeah, forget it," Fen rasps, though he gives a quick worried glance at Rexy. "Nothin' here now. We, uhh.... had a lil' run-in with our gracious hostess."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

Rexy continues to shiver. "Quite unnatural,"' she says.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Sep 28, 2007)

Dacen nods solemnly. He reflects on Mari Kell - the first of the Ripper's killings. A murder without justice or retribution. Her manifestation here is an abject lesson in a primary principle of his faith. Without justice, wronged spirits do not find easy rest. Those same spirits do not move on to their just rewards, and linger in the material world. They become malignant and destructive. Undead.

He closes his eyes in silent prayer. He thanks St. Cuthbert for the lesson in the importance of his principles. He asks for the strength to carry out His will. And he prays that when Mari Kell's spirit departs, that St. Cuthbert will offer her some succor and shepherd her on her way to a just afterlife.

He opens his eyes and smirks. Hopefully, he is not getting too far ahead of himself. "Let's stick together when we open up these doors from now on."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 28, 2007)

[sblock=Xao]An excerpt from _From Potters Field_

...apparitions can be bound by the burning of human flesh and blood.  Consequently, primitive cultures offer sacrifices to appease the dead and seek wisdom from their ancestors.  To give of yourself is the highest flattery to a spirit, and they cannot help but be attracted to such demonstrations...[/sblock]

When Xao is finished with the book, he can add the following spells to his spellbook (though he  may not be able to cast them yet):

0-level - _disrupt undead_; 1st-level - _cause fear_; 3rd-level - _gentle repose, halt undead_

Everyone: There are still four more doors on the left side of the corridor, and three more on the right.  It could be a very long night....


----------



## Autumn (Oct 1, 2007)

"Let's just move on," Fen mumbles uncomfortably. "We gotta turn this place over, so best to just get on with it... right?" 

 He makes for the next door along the corridor.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2007)

_The second door on the left..._

At first the door resists your efforts to open it, having swollen like a water-bound corpse.  When at least it relents, you find yourself looking at the mundane contents of a walk-in supply closet.  Stacks of yellow and moldy linens, boxes of rat-chewed candles, and moth-eaten pillows line the shelves.  A dark discoloration in the ceiling suggests water, or perhaps some other liquid, has fouled the closet.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2007)

"This place needs to be demolished," says Rexy, eyeing the fouled remains of the closet. "Next door?"


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 4, 2007)

"I should let you know that I found some troubling things in that book.  I think that Mr. Crofter may have attempted some sort of burnt offering of his own flesh and blood, in order to attract the spirit of Mari Kell.  I can't guess what guiles and enchantments her spirit laid for him, or what delusions he was under.  But we should gird ourselves so that we don't fall victim to the same."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 5, 2007)

Dacen peers at the ceiling, "What is that?" Sniffing the air he then shakes his head, "Never mind. Next door."

He frowns at Xao's warning and lays a hand on Fen's shoulder, "Wait a moment Fen." Praying and concentrating for a moment, he invokes a protective ward upon the scout. He releases his shoulder with a sigh - the ward seems like scant protection against the unnatural dangers of this place, but he forces a smile. "That might help you resist - if you feel a strange compulsion to do something stupid."

[sblock]OOC: Protective Ward: +1 on next saving throw, lasts 1 hour.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Oct 5, 2007)

Fen squints at Dacen for a moment, then gives a curt nod. "Alright. Thanks. Like ya say... next door."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2007)

Rexy takes her place behind Fen, still somewhat shaky from her encounter with...well, with whatever it was. Still, she readies herself for whatever lies behind the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2007)

The door opens to reveal a bedroom that looks as though it was occupied by blissful newlyweds during its last night of use.  A large double bed is draped with white fabric that has yellowed with age, while the dust-shrouded nightstand beside it supports a glass vase filled with dried roses and a slender silver ring sitting atop a silk pillow.  Across the room stands a wardrobe, its doors open to reveal a collection of women's clothing, all simple but not unattractive.  Unfortunately, it looks as though the wedding night may not have ended happily.  The bride, still dressed in her finery, the fabric still clinging to her skeletal frame, reclines lifelessly upon the bed.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2007)

Rexy slides quietly into the room, moving toward the corpse on the bed. She holds her rapier as if she expects the skeleton to spring to life and attack at any moment.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 8, 2007)

Dacen steps in after Rexy, holding his mace in a comfortable but ready position - just in case the skeleton does unexpectedly arise. He tries to follow Rexy's footsteps and doesn't touch any of the furnishings - at least not until Fen looks them over first. He does examine the skeletal bride for any obvious sign of how she passed away.

OOC:[sblock] Heal Check +6 if applicable, Search +0 if not.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2007)

You notice dirt and rotted fabric clinging to the bones, indicating that the corpse bride decayed in the ground before being unearthed and placed in this vile bedchamber.

Deep grooves mar the bones in sporadic locations; she evidently died a very painful and gruesome death.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2007)

"Why would someone unearth a corpse and bring it here?" asks Rexy, poking at the skeleton with her blade. "It doesn't make sense at all."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 8, 2007)

"Maybe its part of that ritual Crofter was trying to use. It could be Mari Kell. It was at least someone murdered violently, judging from these marks on the bones, here and here." He indicates the deep grooves on various bones with a fingertip.

"Rexy, Fen... you saw her spirit, did you notice what she was wearing? Could it have been a wedding dress?"

He looks back down at the skeleton with a small frown, "She ought to be reburied. Xao, what do you think? Anything about this in _From Potter's Field_?"


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 8, 2007)

"There was nothing that I saw in the book,"  Xao says thoughtfully.  He steps into the room to get a closer look.  "Still, that seems to be the most likely course of events.  I imagine that Mr. Crofter was trying to get closer to Mari Kell's spirit by venerating her earthly remains."

Xao looks more closely at the wedding gown.  "Do any of you know more about the life of Mari Kell, or how she was buried?  Was she buried in a wedding dress, or did Mr. Crofter dress this corpse after exhuming it?  Was she murdered before her wedding?  If we knew more, we may be able to put her spirit to rest."

The young mystic closes his eyes briefly and sighs.  He opens them again and looks at his companions.  "Of course, we still don't know for certain who has been committing these recent murders.  I only hope that our hunches are right."


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 10, 2007)

Xao walks over to the table and looks closely at the silver ring, picking it up and turning it over.  He then looks at the corpse to see if it wears a similar ring.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2007)

Having prodded the corpse a few times with her rapier, Rexy turns her attention back to the room, helping the others to search it.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2007)

Rexy prods the corpse as Xao picks up the ring.  As she withdraws her rapier with a faint sucking sound, the bones begin to shake unnaturally.  An unearthly moan comes from the murdered bride, and as Xao turns to look, the ghostly form of Mari Kell rises from the skeleton with a frightening wail.  She holds a bloody dagger in her right hand.

Initiative:

24 Rexy 10/12: 
21 Fen 7/9: 
19 Dacen 7/9: 
12 Mari Kell
5 Xao 5/5:


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 7/9*

Dacen struggles to avoid gaping as the apparition rises from the skeleton. He steels himself and grabs his holy symbol, attempting to marshal his faith and turn the ghost before it strikes out with that dagger.

[sblock]OOC: Dacen has 2 points of damage from that furniture explosion earlier, that I forgot to note in his character sheet. I believe Xao should be at full health though. Turn Undead Attempt: 1d20+1, 2d6+2 HD damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2007)

*Rexy, HP 10 of 12*

*Rexy also took 2 points of damage from the exploding debris.*


As the apparition appears Rexy reacts instinctively, plunging her rapier forward toward the ghostly form.


*Attack +4, damage 1d6+1 (18-20); at -2 if still shaken.*


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 10, 2007)

*Xao, HP 5/5*

Xao's eyes roll back in his head briefly, then just as quickly return to normal.

[sblock]
Xao uses his Guardian Spirit/Watchful Spirit ability to re-roll his initiative.  This will be Xao's first use of the ability today. 

Also, I believe that Xao is uninjured, as indicated by post #147. 
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 19, 2007)

New initiative order:

24 Rexy 10/12: attacks (no damage)
23 Xao 5/5:
21 Fen 7/9: 
19 Dacen 7/9: Turn attempt (d20 roll=3+1=4; clerics level-2=-1; turn attempt failed)
12 Mari Kell:

ooc:Sorry I haven't been paying attention to this game as I should have.  If you're still interested, we'll carry on.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

*I'm still good to go if everyone else is interested.*


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 19, 2007)

OOC: Same here!


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 20, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Great.  Then we'll give the others a chance to respond and go from there.[/sblock]


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm in.  

I think Autumn posted on the Talking the Talk board and is "taking a breather" from all of his/her PbP games.  I'm not exactly sure what that means for the game.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=209349
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 21, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'll npc Fen for a bit, and we'll see what happens.[/sblock]

Fen and Rexy both instinctively swipe their weapons through the ghost as she smile and raises her own dagger.  Dacen produces his holy symbol and commands the spirit to be gone, and her laughter becomes even more maniacal.  Quickly she swipes her dagger across Fen's armor, leaving an all too real scar across the leather.


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 23, 2007)

Xao quickly backs away through the door, keeping away from the spirit.  As he does so, he holds up the ring so that the spirit can see it.  In a clear voice he yells at the apparition, "Is this what you are looking for?  You can have it, if you cease your attacks."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 23, 2007)

*Dacen, Human Cleric 7/9 HP*

Dacen grimaces as their collective efforts fail to affect the ghost. Seeing the wisdom of Xao's tact, he backs off towards the shaman, hoping he can reason with the spirit.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2007)

Her blade not seeming to have any effect on the apparition, Rexy goes on the defensive.



*Total Defense, +4 AC (bringing AC to 21)*


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2007)

Xao's taunt does indeed get a reaction from the ghost of Mari Kell.  She immediately sets her eyes on him and flies into a ghastly rage, charging through those at the side of her deathbed straight at the foreign wizard.  With an unhinging shriek, she charges into him headlong with her raised dagger, and Xao drops the ring as he feels the blade sink deep into his chest.

As Xao falls to the ground unconscious, Mari Kell turns to face the others, waving her dagger and hovering ominously over her ring and Xao's dying body.


[sblock=details]
Mari's attack: 19=hit, crit confirmed, Xao takes 7 damage

24 Rexy 10/12:
23 Xao -2/5: (dying)
21 Fen 7/9:
19 Dacen 7/9:
[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 24, 2007)

"M..Mari Kell..! I... we want to help. Please. We're just trying to put things right. We won't disturb anything else, I.. I want to return your remains to their rightful place. Please if you'll let us, help us, we can maybe help you?" Dacen desperately tries to reason with the apparition. He slowly reaches for a scroll in his pack, perhaps Xao's best hope for remaining alive.


----------



## Schmoe (Oct 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]

Ouch!  Maybe I should have tried a less antagonistic approach.  Oh well, hopefully you guys can pull Xao's bacon from the fire.   [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2007)

The ghost doesn't respond to Dacen, but only floats menacingly over Xao and her ring.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

"Get away from him," shouts Dexy. Her fear temporarily forgotten, she approaches the ghostly form menancingly.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2007)

Rexy approaches the apparition with reckless abandon, and the ghost shifts a bit, still keeping her guard on the ring.

Xao continues to bleed out and remains unconscious.

Fen notices that the ghost doesn't attack Rexy, and moves in behind her.  He cautiously grabs the fallen mage by the ankles and starts to slowly pull him away from the scene.

Xao -3/5: (dying)


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 2, 2007)

Dacen hesitates no longer - with Xao out from underneath the ghost, he scurries over and recites from the scroll, doing his best to stay out of reach of Mari Kell's spirit while he cures Xao's grevious wounds.

OOC: Scroll of Cure Light Wounds, 1d8+1


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 2, 2007)

The scroll will fully heal Xao.

The ghost looks content to let you leave, though she still remains guarded in her position.  Xao feels that you have likely not seen the last of her, though.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

"Now what?" asks Rexy, remaining on guard and keeping her eye on the ghost.


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 5, 2007)

Xao's eyes fly open as Dacen completes his spell, and he scrambles back away from the ghost.  He looks at the ghost with wild eyes, still recovering from the shock of her attack.  "The ring is yours,"  he stammers.  "I didn't mean otherwise.  Will you let me return it to your body?"   Despite his near-death encounter, Xao seems to be holding himself together and he watches the ghost intensely, shaking only slightly.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 6, 2007)

The ghost lurches forward, but stops halfway to you.  A hair-raising "Get out!" resounds from her unmoving lips.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Rexy cringes a bit at the shrill shout. "Well, I guess that answers my question." She backs toward the door.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 6, 2007)

Dacen winces and speaks in a low voice while keeping an eye on the spirit, "I suggest we do take her advice. I can't heal another injury like that again. Not today."


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2007)

OOC: Hey, I'm back. Thanks a bunch for keeping Fen warm for me.  Guess I'll jump back in.


  Fen is already backing out the door, eyes trained warily on the unpredictable spirit. "Right," he agrees emphatically. "This lil' episode has been fun an' all, but we're sorta getting off track. Let's leave the lady here alone, and get back to huntin' us up a killer." 

  In the unfortunate eventuality that things came round to look as if this spirit had to be dealt with, that'd be another matter. But for now Fen's feeling much more comfortable working on the opposite assumption.


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 6, 2007)

"Not going to argue that one,"  Xao says to the others.  He quickly backs out the door into the hall.

Xao watches the ghost carefully.  As his companions exit the room, he softly closes the door behind them.  In a hushed voice he continues.  "I'm beginning to think that we may need to retreat and prepare before going much farther.  I am poorly prepared to deal with more spirits."  His slender fingers flutter to his temples and he grimaces, apparently massaging away a headache.  "Dacen, it sounds like you could use some rest as well.  Maybe we could see what the rest of the rooms up here contain, but I don't want to venture into the cellar in our current state."


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Welcome back Autumn!
[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 6, 2007)

OOC:[sblock] Welcome back to the party Autumn!    [/sblock]

Dacen beats a swift retreat with the rest. Looking at the now blank piece of parchment in his hands, he tosses it aside with a grimace. Scrolls aren't cheap - but then again, neither is life, as much as the events of the day have tried to convince otherwise.

"I agree with you there Xao. Anywhere but here is looking good right now." He takes a breath, "I think we'll have a much better shot if we regroup and come at this fresh - more prepared to deal with a ghost."

_Proper justice can wait another day._


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like your choices include searching the rest of the rooms on this floor, and possibly finding one to rest in , or backing out of the Ten Bells entirely and coming back fresh tomorrow.

ooc: Autumn, welcome back.  Good to see you again.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Rexy sighs deeply now that they outside of the room. Then she turns to face the others. "Though I like not the thought of staying in this place, isn't is possible that if we leave our murderer will get away? We can't allow that to happen."


----------



## Autumn (Nov 7, 2007)

OOC: Thanks guys!


"Sleepin' in this place ain't somethin' I'm gonna do," Fen says bluntly. "But then again, I don't much need ta rest up. One night with no sleep ain't gonna stop me shootin' straight. So if ya really need it then I guess y'all can take a nap and I'll sit up and watch fer spooks."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 7, 2007)

Dacen frowns, "Whether or not we're camped out up here doesn't seem like it'll do much one way or another to the murder if it wants to get away. And it does seem a lot riskier but..." he shrugs and takes a breath. "I suppose if there's a watch I can rest."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Rexy frowns as she glances about. "Maybe we can find a hovel nearby to get some rest; some place near enough to keep an eye on this place."


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 9, 2007)

"Rexy and Fen, I agree with you.  The last thing I want to do is lock ourselves in a place known to be haunted by possibly vengeful spirits who can walk through walls."

Xao looks up and down the hall for a moment, listening for any sounds beyond those of his companions.  His next words are hushed, intended only for the ears of those around him.

"Let's poke our heads into the other rooms up here, then leave and see if we can an abandoned hovel nearby to get some rest."

[sblock=OOC]
Xao's Listen is +1
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

Rexy nods to he companions and moves to open the next door in line.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2007)

It takes a little effort to get the swollen door open, but finally unsticks with a loud pop.  Your eyes take a moment to adjust to the darkness, as no lights seeps through the dust-caked window.  A small wood-framed bed rest against the wall, flanked by a pair of side tables.  Age-worn candles droop awkwardly in their tarnished brass holders sitting atop each of the the tables.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 9, 2007)

Fen enters and gives the room a once over, covering the obvious bases - a check under the bed, under the tables, and so on, for anything a casual glance might miss. 

"Y'know," he muses out loud in the meantime, "there's no guarantee that we ain't gonna run into any more nasties in these rooms. I mean sure, ya can bet yer asses there's gonna be somethin' interestin' in the cellar, way things're goin'. But that don't mean the rest o' the place is clear. If we got us a flesh-an'-blood killer somewhere in here, my money's on him bein' in one o' these rooms. So if yer really outta options with the whole magic thing, might be better to forget about this stuff till yer reloaded."


OOC: Search +6.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2007)

Fen turns up nothing on the search.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

Rexy only shrugs at Fen's words. She didn't rely on magic, and was willing to press her luck if the others were.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 9, 2007)

Dacen nods at Fen's words, "I agree with you Fen. I see a lot to gain and little to lose in resting. As of now the best I can offer is to enlarge one of you... and like as not that just means you'd fall through these flimsy floorboards. I'm quite in favor of resting immediately."


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 10, 2007)

Xao curiously peeks at the room from the doorway.  "I'm not entirely without options, Fen.  I still have a trick up my sleeve if we encounter one of the living, but I can't help at all if we keep running into spirits.  Still, I think there's wisdom in your words.  Lead on.  I trust you have a good eye for finding safe shelter."

[sblock=OOC]
Xao still has a _Sleep_ spell prepared.  He just hasn't had a chance to use it yet.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2007)

Fen leads the group back down the rickety old stairs and out through the hold in the wall in the main bar.  You have to force the bile back down your throat at the sight of Mari's hellish hovel, and you soon find yourself back on the damp cobblestone streets of Miller's Court.  A thick fog looms in the air, but the chilled air is refreshing after the dank Ten Bells.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 11, 2007)

Fen racks his brains quickly for any suitable places he might have noticed around here in the past. Failing that he'll lead off in search of somewhere. An abandoned building close to the alley would be ideal - failing that, any other possible sleeping place, with proximity being the most important factor.

OOC: Knowledge (Local) +4


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 11, 2007)

The Cam Inn comes to mind first.  It is dilapidated and ought to be condemned, but it manages to stay in business somehow.  Of course, there are likely a few ruffians hanging out there that'd love a chance to settle a score...

After several minutes of looking through windows and barred up doors, you think you see a building around the corner that is empty.

Neither the inn or the empty building are too far from the Ten Bells and Mari's hovel.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 12, 2007)

Assuming no objections are raised, Fen will lead the way inside the empty building. He doesn't feel they need the possible complications of the company at the Cam Inn.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

Rexy follows Fen into the empty building, glancing around at the place. After a few momenths, she shrugs and sits down against the wall in a position that provides line of sight to any entrances. "Well, it isn't luxurious, but it will do."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 12, 2007)

Dacen follows along, nodding at Rexy's comment. "It's a good bit more cheerful than that hovel, I'll say that much. Maybe tomorrow won't be such a miserable day..." he adds with a wistful look outside.

Shaking his head, he sets down his pack and does his best to find a way to make a comfortable spot to rest for the night. "Didn't expect to be camping out," he mutters.


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 14, 2007)

Xao follows the rest of the group into the shack.  Wordless, and obviously exhausted, he begins trying to find someplace comfortable to sleep.  His futile attempts are at first slightly comical, then slightly pathetic.  

"Gah.  I didn't expect to be roughing it either, Dacen.  Well, if I can get to sleep here, I could use the rest."   

He shifts uncomfortably.

"I've been thinking.  If we come across a hostile spirit, we need a way to drive it off.  I may be able to harm it with one of my spells.  Any other ideas?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2007)

The group spends an uneasy night in the abandoned building.  Other than a few nervous rats and a couple of unexplained bumps-in-the-night, nothing eventful presents itself.

You awaken to a dreary morning, the sun blotted out by the dense fog.  The cobblestones are slippery with the mist.

You can hear muffled voices outside in the alleyway.  Through a crack in the caked-over glass you can see a group hovering around absently.  It appears that someone has found one of the dead bodies from the night before.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 14, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Xao follows the rest of the group into the shack.  Wordless, and obviously exhausted, he begins trying to find someplace comfortable to sleep.  His futile attempts are at first slightly comical, then slightly pathetic.
> 
> "Gah.  I didn't expect to be roughing it either, Dacen.  Well, if I can get to sleep here, I could use the rest."
> 
> ...




Dacen squints a moment, considering, then nods. "I... don't know if I'd be able to turn it. I tried, she didn't even flinch. I don't think I'm really strong enough for that. But I have some blessings that could help... or at least help others harm it physically. That's kind of the crux of the problem, right? I mean, Rexy's blade just went right through it. Maybe if it were enchanted, it might have an effect."

Dacen looks over at Rexy, considering her for a moment. _She seems like a fitting instrument of vengeance and justice. She certainly seems the most dedicated to this cause._

He lies down and beats his haversack until it approximates a pillow well enough and lies down on it, intending to make the best of what will surely be an uncomfortable night's rest.


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 14, 2007)

Xao stretches his aching muscles, sore from the previous night.  He takes out his spellbook and begins to study.

[sblock=OOC]
Xao prepares the following:

1st - Elemental Burst, Sleep
0th - Mage Hand, Light, Acid Splash
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> You can hear muffled voices outside in the alleyway.  Through a crack in the caked-over glass you can see a group hovering around absently.  It appears that someone has found one of the dead bodies from the night before.





"We had better be on our way, and quickly," says Rexy, peeking out at the gathering. "The watch is probably already on their way. We should head back to the Ten Bells, and take care not to be seen."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen awakens with a stuff neck that just won't go away. Still he focuses himself for morning prayer. Afterwards he looks out the glass at the crowd and scoffs, "If the watch were doing its job, we wouldn't be here, I'm sure. Still, I'd rather avoid them if we can... the people we've run into here haven't exactly been all that friendly. Think there is a back way out of this building, Fen?"

OOC:[sblock]
*Spells Prepared:*
0 - Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic
1 - Magic Weapon, Magic Stone, Enlarge Person (Domain Spell)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=Casters]Be sure to update your character sheets with your updated spell lists if you haven't already done so.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 14, 2007)

"Well, I wonder..." Fen muses, climbing to his feet. Sit tight then. Won't be long."

 With that he takes off towards the back of the building, looking for another exit. If he finds one then he'll take a stealthy look about and see if it seems clear of spectators.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2007)

Fen finds another exit.  It's not exactly clear, but he reckons that if they move quickly and quietly they should be able to round the corner and hop out of sight before anyone notices.

ooc: w00t! skill checks!   Move Silently and whatever else you feel might be relevant.  Use invisible castle and include the results in your narrative please.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2007)

Fen conveys his findings back to the group and then leads the way, loping around the corner with his boots padding noiselessly on the cobbles.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

Rexy follows after the quiet fen, trying to follow his lead. Unfortunately for the young swashbuckler, her boots seems to click off of every cobblestone that she steps on.


----------



## Schmoe (Nov 15, 2007)

Xao follows behind, attempting to be quiet.  As he runs his hand along the door frame, a jagged splinter catches his hand, and  he curses under his breath.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 15, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen takes up the rear after slinging his shield to try and keep it from making any undue noise. Though his gear and armor are not soundless, he does a passable job of moving quietly.

Move Silent (1d20=12)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2007)

[sblock=PhoenixAsh]I think Dacen's check result would only be 10 after taking into account his armor check penalty. Regardless, I think Rexy made enough noise for all of you.  [/sblock]

As the quartet sidesteps out the back door, Xao snags his hand on on a splinter in the door way.  The instinctive cursing stops Rexy in her tracks as she looks back, both their eyes wide at the thought of being seen.  Quickly they take off after Dacen and Fen, Rexy's boots echoing noisily off the wet cobbles.

"There! Down the alley!" you hear someone say.

"That's them!" another voice replies, more familiar.  Rexy turns to look, and sees one of the men from last night... a friend of the one she almost killed.

A small stampede of footfalls splash through the puddles after you as you all manage to round a corner and hop over a short wall.  Quickly, you round another corner and dive into Mari Kell's haunted hovel as they begin to close on you.  You hear them stop at the door as you catch your breath.

"I ain't goin' in there after 'em," one says.

"No worries," another says.  "Ol' Mari'll take care of 'em soon enough.  Won't be coming out anyway. Not while they's still livin', at least."

[sblock=ooc]This is SO not part of the published adventure.  You'll have to forgive my creative license.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

Rexy breathes a sigh of relief. She wasn't sure what was worse...the city folk outside, or the haunts inside the Ten Bells. "Well, that was exciting," she states flatly.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 15, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert  HP: 8/9*

IG:[sblock]Dacen's Armor Check penalty is offset by his +2 Dex, which turned the total modifier to +/- 0.   [/sblock]

Dacen huffs as he slams the door behind them, leaning against it and only letting go when they've left.

"Good morning exercise, huh?" he regains his breath as he steps back, looking around the place with a slow shake of his head. "So... upstairs or down?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> IG:[sblock]Dacen's Armor Check penalty is offset by his +2 Dex, which turned the total modifier to +/- 0.   [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Thanks for clarifying.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone home?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 24, 2007)

OOC:So sorry! Totally slipped through my net.


"Right..." Fen drawls. "Excitement, yeah, that's what we needed. Who cares about, say, breakfast... or peace and quiet... when you've got excitement?" 

 Still grumbling, he makes his way through to the bar. "I say we go up, finish clearin' those rooms."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

Rexy nods to Fen and draws her rapier. "Indeed. Let us get underway."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 26, 2007)

The remaining rooms are all almost identical, in that they are all furnished with a simple wood-framed bed and night tables, atop which are candles stooped with age.

All that is left in this corridor, that you can tell, is the door to the attic, so covered in dirt and soot that you can barely see the outline in the ceiling at the end of the hall.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

Rexy frowns. "Somehow I expected something more," she says to Fen as they complete their search of the last room. "The attic?"


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2007)

"Yeah," Fen agrees. "The attic." 

 He approaches the trapdoor and gingerly gives it an experimental push upwards. If he can't reach it on his own then he'll ask someone to give him a boost up.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 27, 2007)

Dacen stands by Fen, ready to give him a lift upwards if necessary. For the moment, he keeps his thoughts to himself - reluctant to disturb the relatively peaceful morning in the hovel they've had so far.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Rexy stands poised to act should something foul come forth from the attic portal.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2007)

Fen lifts the attic door and pokes his head through.  He immediately feels a cool breeze on his face, and the dim light of the fog-shrouded sun seeps through another trapdoor in the ceiling, leading from the roof down into the attic.

The attic itself has a low ceiling, and is filled with numerous boxes.  Fen can hear a faint rustling sound coming from the shadowy recesses of the room.  It could just be the wind, or even just his imagination.  But it could be something more.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 28, 2007)

Warily, Fen starts pulling himself up. "Looks pretty clear," he murmurs down to the others. "Kinda weird noise though... could be rats. Or somethin' worse."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2007)

As fen pulls himself through the attic door and takes in his surroundings, he notices a heap of something below the trapdoor in the roof.  As he focuses on it, the others can see the color drain from his face even from their position below him.

[sblock=Fen]It is another body--female, and horribly dissected.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Rexy quickly climbs up into the attic behind Fen, backing up her companion.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2007)

Fen and Rexy climb through the attic door.  Light isn't an issue as the trapdoor in the ceiling lets in enough.

The attic itself appears to have been a warehouse for mundane goods, haphazardly placed and hardly cared for; most of the goods are in ruin, and you wonder as to the legitimacy of possession here.

The ruined items lost your attention, however, when what was originally thought to be a pile of old blankets turns out to be a freshly mutilated corpse.  It was a woman, and one arm is nearly completely severed, as is her head. Her face is hacked nearly beyond recognition, and her open abdominal cavity is empty, its contents laying in a maggot infested heap near by.

[sblock=ooc]Please see the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 1, 2007)

Dacen clambers up, pressing his head and shoulders through the attic door. Looking at Fen and Rexy by the lump of rags, he presses himself all the way up. He pokes about at the ruined items, turning them over or opening crates with the end of his mace. Until he notices the lump of rags is a body. "Another victim," he winces.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2007)

[sblock=Rayel]_Of all places,_ you think to yourself as you navigate the weathered thatched roofs of Miller’s Court.  It’s taken some doing, and perhaps more deception than you’d care to admit, but finally someone has told you where you could find your lost friend.

_I can’t believe it’s come to this._

Finally, in perhaps the darkest corner of Miller’s Court you find the old Ten Bells building, decayed beyond imagination.  “There?” you whisper to yourself, your soft words getting lost in the thick fog.

You easily hop the narrow gap between buildings and land nervously on the roof of the Ten Bells.  The trapdoor is open, just like he said it would be. Gently, you make your way to it and peer down into the attic.

The bile rises in your throat as the horror overtakes you.  It’s Prel-or what’s left of her-lying in a heap just below the open trapdoor.  Her head is nearly severed, as is an arm, and a moist pile of entrails lay neatly next to her eviscerated corpse.

But perhaps even more disturbing is the weeping ghost-bride hovering next to her body. You gasp at the scene, and she looks up at you, meeting your horrified gaze.  Slowly, she backs away and disappears.

Somehow you conjure the courage to lower yourself into the attic, careful not to slip in the gore.  Several minutes are spent mourning your lost friend, your lost life, when you hear the attic door being pulled open from below.

_Have they come back?_  Instinctively, you jump behind a stack of boxes piled in a shadow-filled corner of the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

Rayel tries to breath quietly in the darkness, the pain in her heart a terrible thing.  Prel, poor Prel, what had she done to deserve that?  And now these people...  Where they the killers?  Hunters?  Predators?

Some of them wore expensive armor of knitted chain, or bore weapons that no one in her neighborhood could afford.  Well, perhaps she could afford them now.  The backpack she had taken in her initial panic a few weeks ago must have belonged to a wealthy thief, considering its contents, but she had yet to flaunt her new status.  Not that she would.

It followed that these people were rich, though not as rich as some, perhaps powerful, and certainly confident to be _here_ of all places.

Fear stabbed her for a moment, paralyzing her, until one of the mailed men spoke of Prel in tones of pity, as a victim.  Rich men, in her limited experience, considered poor girls to be trash.  He wouldn't have called her a victim, he would have wondered why no one had taken out the garbage yet.  _This_ man showed sorrow for Prel's death.  

Rayel gaped at the man and his companions, gasping a little louder than she had intended in the foul, dust and rot-scented air.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 7, 2007)

Fen, still looking an unhealthy shade of greenish white, tears his gaze away from the hideous scene to peer suddenly into the shadows. 

"Shhhh," he hisses urgently. "Noise again. Not rats." He quickly nocks an arrow to his bow. "Be ready fer a fight. Could be we've cornered us a killer."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

_Oh no, oh no, oh no..._ Rayel thinks in a panic as she hears one of them talk about finding a killer.  _My dress is covered in blood, my hands, my shoes, I'm alone, what will they think of me?  No, no no!_

Crying openly now, Rayel throws herself down on her face, rocking back and forth in despair and fear.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 7, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen raises his mace defensively at Fen's call of alarm, but the sudden sobbing from behind the crates gives him pause for thought.

_That doesn't sound like a cold-hearted killer who mutilates bodies. Unless the killer is insane. By Cuthbert, that's certainly possible! Could it be another victim - a live one? Or another trap. Doesn't sound like Mari Kell's spirit..._

Dacen slowly returns his mace to his belt. He's as dangerous unarmed as he is armed, but whoever is behind the crates doesn't know that. Holding his shield up defensively, he looks back at Fen and Rexy. "I'll take a look. Cover me. Please."

He picks his way around the crates and debree towards the source of the crying. His nerves threatening at his resolve, he begins to speak as he moves, "Ah... hello there. My name is Dacen. What's yours?"

He rolls his eyes, _Stupid! Wish I were better at this!_

"Look, I'm a priest of St. Cuthbert. We're investigating the murders around here. If you'll just relax and take it easy, we just want to talk, alright? Don't mean any harm. Maybe you could help us out."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

Behind the crates is a young woman, no more than sixteen years old, kneeling on the floor, her face buried in her hands.  A slightly battered backpack lies next to her, far better in quality than her own clothes; simple drab working gear, skirt, blouse, vest, and a kerchief covering her hair.

She tilts her head up at the priest, but doesn't quite meet his eyes.  As she sits more upright, he can see her hands, arms, and the front of her dress are smeared with dried blood.

"I... my name is Ray," she whispers.  _A priest?  St. Cuthbert's priest, here?  They never come here, not unless they have reason.  Could he be telling the truth?_  She wasn't sure, but wasn't going to tell this man her real name, not yet.

"She was my sister, her name was Prel...  Do you know who did this to her?" she demands, a slightly hysterical edge to her voice.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 8, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

"Ray. Nice to... ah..." Dacen hesitates, swallowing as he sees she is splattered with blood. "Nice to meet you."

Dacen is Ray's elder, though not by more than a few years. His chain shirt is certainly the most expensive thing on him. His clothes aren't the rags of a pauper, but certainly don't speak of overt wealth. Most all of his visible equipment has the look of long use to it - his shield and armor have the scratches and nicks of repeated use and his backpack has been patched more than once. His wooden holy symbol is held to his neck by a simple leather cord. As he looks down, he sees it is twisted. Leaning down a little, he turns it around so she can see its face - perhaps it will assure her, perhaps not.

"I can't tell you who did this Ray. We're not sure yet. We have some leads yet, but - look, I'm sorry. She was your sister? Her name was Prel? I'm so sorry. We're going to bring this killer to justice. By Saint Cuthbert, I can promise you that we're not going to stop until everyone who has been senselessly murdered in this way has their revenge!"

Passion begins to overtake the calm, gentle tone in his voice as he makes his vow. _"I've seen too much to let this go without seeing His will be done. I may be haunted by nightmares of this place years after I leave, but my dreams will *not* be tainted with failure."_

Dacen looks at Ray's hands and her clothing, trying to discern if there is any injury behind all that dried blood. "Ray, are you hurt? I can help you if you are."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2007)

The girl looks honestly startled by Dacen's offer of help and pledge of justice.  _Such people exist in this world?_

"I'm..." she pauses, swallowing hard, trying not to look at Prel's body.  "I'm not hurt.  It's Prel's blood.  Do you really mean you're going to find her?  The woman in white?  I saw her standing over Prel, but she vanished into thin air..."

Ray is still keeping her eyes downcast, and is mumbling her words slightly.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 9, 2007)

[sblock=Fen]The one thing you notice differently about this murder-the most obvious thing, is that the victim is female.  All the others you've encountered thus-far have been male.[/sblock]

ooc: I'm not ignoring you guys-just watching the roleplaying for a bit before we carry on.  I'll have time for an update on Wednesday if you decide what we're going to do by then.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

Rexy peers suspicously at the woman. "How did you get in here?" she asks.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 10, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

"Mari Kell," Dacen murmurs thoughtfully. "Yes we're prepared if we meet her - as much as we can be, at least. We've come across her before, and she nearly got the better of us."

Straightening, he offers a hand and a smile to Ray, "Let me help you up, no reason to stay back here with all the dust and clutter. Maybe we can clean you up a bit too. That's Rexy by the way and Fen beside her. Do you mind answering her question?"

_Keep her calm, Dacen. She still has the look of a cornered animal, she could be dangerous._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2007)

_This Dacen seems awfully cheerful.  Doesn't he know what just happened?  We're talking not ten feet from the body of my best friend!_  Ray felt more tears trickle down her cheeks at Dacen's attempt at kindness.  Surely he didn't mean anything by it... unless he was mad.

She shot a quick glance around at the others, and was brought up short by the young woman's gruff question.  

"How I got in?  I... I came in through the roof," she says softly, slowly standing up, still keeping her eyes downcast.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

"Ask a simple question, get a simple answer," says Rexy under her breath. Rexy turns with a shrug to investigate the rest of the attic. The terrified woman was obviously not the killer, and there was strength in numbers.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]FYI the older man would be Fen, my character, not Rexy (who asked the question). Rexy is a young girl. [/sblock]

 As soon as it becomes apparent that the hiding girl was not a danger, Fen's attention had been less on her and more on her murdered friend. 

 He narrows his eyes, chewing away on his tobacco for a few moments before rasping out his thoughts. "I call this pretty odd." 

 He doesn't seem to make many allowances for the fact that the distraught Ray no doubt finds the situation far worse than 'odd'. Words like 'tact' and 'delicacy' are apparently abstract concepts only to Fen.

"I thought we had us a pattern here - all the ones cut up so far were men. Figured it was Mari Kell's spirit on a revenge kick, slicin' up johns. Makes sense, since it was a man who killed her all those years ago, right? But now we got us a dead girl, and... hey, wait. Whassyername. Ray. You saw the ghost kill her? Or just saw her by the body?"

 The gaze he turns on Ray is hard and inquisitive, face shadowed and unsmiling beneath the broad brim of his hat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2007)

Rayel quivers under Fen's gaze, shaking down to her boots in fear and repressed nausea, not to mention shock.

"The woman... she was like a ghost-bride, weeping.  I saw her next to Prel-."  Her color goes distinctly greenish for a moment.  "She looked at me, then backed away and disappeared."

Reflexively she fumbles for her backpack, shrugging it not onto her back in the conventional fashion, but on her front, and wraps her arms around it tightly, burying her face in its dusty leather top.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 11, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen frowns at Fen's lack of tact, but what he says makes no less sense because of it. "Never mind, Ray. You should sit down." He sweeps a hand across a dusty crate making an unnecessary and ineffectual attempt to clean its surface, then puts his hand on her shoulder and urges her to sit down upon it, his healer's instinct kicking in upon seeing her sickly pallor.

"Just take a few deep breaths, alright? This is a lot to take in, I know. Now. I know it’s hard, but can you tell me a little about Prel? We're trying to understand what's happened, and anything you tell us might help. You've been searching for her right? How long had she been gone?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2007)

"Yes... yes, I was out of the area for a while, working, and I didn't come back for almost two years.  That was a couple weeks ago, and I went around asking for Prel, and people said that she had come here.  I wasn't exactly sure how long she had been here, because it took me a while to track her down.  Oh, if I had just be faster or stronger I could have saved her!"  Prel had been looking more and more miserable as she spoke, and now simply burst into tears again, hugging her backpack and pressing her face into its cool bulk to absorb her tears.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2007)

Rexy continues to poke about the attic, while listening carefully to the conversation.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 13, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen nods slowly, glancing over at the body. _I should take a look at it, see how long she's been dead._

"Don't blame yourself Ray, blame the murderer. Mourn your friend. Help us bring the killer to justice and you'll be doing right by her. But take what time you need, I'm just going to check Prel real quick. I'm going to try and see if I can tell about how long she's been here, okay?"

Dacen offers her a quick smile, then goes over to Prel's body and inspects it to try and determine how long she has been dead.

OOC: Heal Check +6, if applicable.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2007)

Rexy doesn't find anything of use in boxes and crates the attic.

Dacen thinks that Prel has been dead for not more than a day.  In fact, it is quite possible that she was being killed last night while you were safely sleeping in the abandoned warehouse.

[sblock=ooc]Feel guilty yet? [/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 14, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen evaluates the body for a few moments, then abruptly turns around and punches a large crate violently with a frustrated shout.

"She was killed recently. Probably last night," he says softly, flexing his fingers out of a clenched fist with a wince.

OOC: [sblock]Yes.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

"Well, there is nothing usable here," says Rexy finally, frowning. "I guess that makes it time to check out the basement."


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2007)

Fen chews his tobacco, regarding Dacien impassively after his outburst. 

"Gettin' ourselves killed wouldnt'a saved the gal," he says quietly after a moment. "Don't take it personal." 


 He turns around, giving a nod to Rexy's suggestion. "Right. Time to see what nice surpises the basement's got in store fer us. We're off, girlie... uhhh... Ray. Way to the street should be clear, or else tag along if you can pull yer weight." He turns back for a moment, casting an eye over her with a brown-toothed grin. "Shouldn't be hard, skinny thing like yerself."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2007)

Since the roleplaying has stopped, I'll assume we should fast-forward to the basement?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2007)

Ray looks over at Prel, and then back over at the group of strangers.

"And you say you're going to stop this thing that killed her?" she says softly, scrubbing the remains of her tears away.  The question is more of statement, and Ray seems to take a bit of heart from the prepared and well-equipped group.  

"There's lots of evil things around here, and I thought I would try to stop some of them at least.  I... couldn't save Prel.  But maybe I can help you save some of the others like her.  And if... if you're still looking for evil after this, maybe I could help too.  That's what I was trying to do, learning how to stand up for myself, while I was... away."

Ray swallows hard and stands up a little more straight, though she keeps her eyes modestly downcast.  

"Yes, I'll help you.  I've learned a few things that could fight against evil.  But... before we go, could someone say a prayer for Prel?  Could we cover her up at least?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 20, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen composes himself for a few moments longer, before he nods at Fen's words. _Wisdom comes in many forms, and with many voices._

He rises and stands over Prel's broken body. Quietly he asks, "Rexy, Fen, can you perhaps find a cover for Prel's body, somewhere? Ray, if you would stand beside me."

With that he bows his head and prays - earnestly, if not expertly.

"Saint Cuthbert, your humble servant asks you to watch over the departed spirit of this woman, Prel. If her beliefs belong to another God, I ask that you help speed her to her proper rest with Them. Let her spirit not linger under the weight of the viciousness of her death. Let it not be weighed down by thoughts of vengeance. Let the weight of such burdens pass to your humble servant - and to those whose care for Prel will not let such acts go without proper justice. Let her spirit rest in peace and bliss, away from the concerns of her former life.

It was not my privilege to know Prel, but only of her through her sister Ray. Ray was - and is even now - willing to brave great danger on behalf of her sister. Her bravery and courage are tribute to Prel. Let the words and the bond of sisters - said and unsaid to this moment, strength both survivor and departed, now and until the end of time."

He raises his head and looks to Ray, "I am sorry. Take what time you need, say what needs be said - aloud or to yourself. I believe she will hear you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2007)

"Prel, I...  I'm sorry I couldn't be there for you when you needed me most.  I was just trying to make things right, to stop anything worse from happening.  You were always so kind to me, and we shared so much together.  I just hope, wherever you are, things are good for you and you're warm and happy and there's always good food..." Rayel wipes her tears again, and sniffs audiably.  "I love you, and I'll try to make this up to you."

She buries her face in her pack again, her shoulders shaking with silent sobs.  That was the prettiest eulogy she had ever heard from a stranger, and a far better one than any she ever expected to hear for anyone from her neighborhood.  This priest had earned her gratitude, whatever came next.

After many long moments, Rayel raises her head, wiping her tears off on her shoulder, that being the only cloth at hand that wasn't stained with blood, and seems to be breathing more calmly.

"Thank you," she whispers to Dacen.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 20, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen rubs his fingers tightly against his palm. They still ache dully from punching the wooden crate, but the discomfort doesn't bother him any more. He just nods at Ray's expression of thanks and looks away. Its thanks he still can't quite accept through his lingering guilt.

_This is a terrible place - where murder and violence is normal, and a person's ideals are enough warmth and enough food to eat. Is that what I am meant to see here? Have I really been so blind to it? Why does it affect me so now? What can be done for so many doomed lives? Should the living in these slums be envied, or the dead?_

Silently, he shoulders his dark thoughts - waiting for their inevitable descent into the basement of this madhouse.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2007)

The stairs leading into the basement disappear into the blackness.

ooc: You'll need a light.  I'll need a marching order, please--single file.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2007)

Rayel shuffles to the back of the party, not wanting to be in front of their weapons should things go astray.  The black maw of the staircase brought another thrill of fear up her spine, and she shuddered a little at the thought of decending.  

_I'm doing this for Prel, I need to do this for Prel,_ she told herself firmly.

"I should stay in the back...  I have no torch, but I could carry one to light the way for you.  I have flint and steel, so maybe we could make one from a broken piece of wood or something?" Ray offers.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 21, 2007)

Fen steps up to take point. "I've got a lamp. Here." He digs in his pack and hands Ray a bullseye lantern, a flask of oil, and a tindertwig. "Get that lit, and keep it pointed out in front of me. Place like this, I'm gonna wanna see where I'm steppin'."

 [sblock=OOC]Fen will take the lead, making Search checks.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 21, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen takes up the the third spot in the order, in from of Ray, but allowing Rexy to stand behind Fen. He holds his shield up and nothing else.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2007)

Ray lights the lantern and grips it carefully, holding it high so those in front can see what they're doing.

"What..." she pauses for a moment and swallows.  "What's down here?  What are we looking for exactly?"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 21, 2007)

Fen, Rexy, Dacen and Rayel slip quietlky down the creaking stairs, their shadows bouncing around ominously from the young girl's shaking hand.  Fen makes a quick check of each step before he puts his full weight on it.

Finally the stairs empty out into an old cellar, buried beneath the weight of the structure above.  The air is cool and damp, and the smell of wet earth rushes up to greet you.  Barrels are stacked against one wall, while another is occupied by a wine-rack sagging under the weight of age.  Heavy footprints, each much larger than that of a human, can be seen in the wet earthen floor leading away from the staircase.  The footprints are obviously that of someone, or something, that has been this way before... and quite recently, by the looks of it.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2007)

Rexy points to the prints with her slender blade. "I don't like the look of those," she whispers to her companions."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 21, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen glances back at Ray and responds quietly, "Good question. The woman you saw in white, she's Mari Kell, we think. We found a corpse that looked dug up in a bedroom upstairs, in a wedding gown. We also found a journal that hinted some poor mad soul was going to try and... do something with her spirit. Like he wanted to marry her or something. So we're looking for signs of her grave, and what dug her out of it."

Dacen turns back forward, following Rexy's blade with his gaze, "Something like *that*, maybe."

He leans forward, "Fen, if your going to be taking point, I'm going to place a ward on you once more. Can't be too careful."

Dacen concentrates a moment in prayer than taps the scout on the shoulder, establishing a protective ward upon him.

OOC: +1 Resistance Bonus on next Saving Throw, Lasts 1 hour or until used


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2007)

_Sounds like someone lost his life to love.  He won't even let the dead rest!_ she thought with a chill.

"So then, we're more looking for a crazy person than anything else?" she asks softly.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 24, 2007)

OOC: Merry Christmas to everyone!  I'll check back in a few days to see if everyone's ready to go again.


-IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2007)

Rexy takes up a position next to Fen, ready to defend her companions against attack.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 27, 2007)

So what do we want to do from here?  We've got a wine rack and some footprints.  And some barrels.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2007)

Rexy wanders slowly over to the wine rack, checking to see if any particularly fine vintages may have survived in this place.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2007)

Rayel creeps a bit closer to look at the footprints.  Though she is no expert tracker, she wanted to see if the prints were barefoot, shod, or even human at all (with any evidence of claws or something of the sort).


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 28, 2007)

The footprints appear to have been made from large, shod feet.

Rexy thumbs through the and doesn't really find anything of interest.  As she randomly pulls bottles from the shelves, she freezes when she hears a faint _click_ come from somewhere near her.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 28, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen steps forward with Ray, intent on keeping a protective eye on the newest member of the party. "A crazy and pretty big person, maybe," he comments, observing the size of the footprints.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

*Does the click conioncide with pulling a bottle, or something else entirely?*


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 28, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Does the click conioncide with pulling a bottle, or something else entirely?*




Yup.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

At the sound of the click, Rexy reflexively takes a few steps back.


*Assuming nothing untoward happens to her, she will begin looking to see what caused the "click."*


----------



## Autumn (Dec 28, 2007)

Fen jerks around to glare at Rexy. "Can I make a suggestion? Stop touchin' things."

 Grumbling, he moves forward alongside her to look into what might have made the noise.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 29, 2007)

At the click, Rayel jumps at least a foot and whirls towards the sound, empty hand extended like she expects to throw something at whatever made the noise.  However, there's nothing at present, and Rayel drops her hand, feeling foolish, and looks around.

"What was that?" she whispers, and looks again over at the big feet.  "Whoever made the footprints was a big, big person with shoes.  Maybe a bully boy?" she offers tentatively.  By "bully boy" she means the kind of ubiquitous muscle-for-hire in the bad parts of town.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 30, 2007)

"Do they make 'em that big?" Fen queries dubiously. "These don't look human ta me."

 In a way, Ray's presence is quite a blessing. He could be getting quite disturbed right now by the implications of those footprints, but expressing them out loud to someone as seemingly naive as this girl seems to help somehow. So long as he can seem hard-boiled to somebody else, perhaps it helps him a little to seem so to himself.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 30, 2007)

Fen checks the wine rack behind the bottle of wine Rexy pulled out, and finds what appears to be some sort of lever.  He cautiously searches the rest of the rack and notices some well-hidden hinges attached to the side.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2007)

"That big... maybe a really big orc?  Or I once saw a half-giant in a freak show... but that might have just been a human born with big bones, I don't know for sure," Rayel offers tentatively.  Speaking of something mundane was helping to temper her sorrow, as well as the fact that the poor don't often have the luxury of mourning.  You either worked through your tears or you didn't eat.

"Is there something behind the rack?" she asked Darcel.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2007)

Rexy smirks as Fen discovers the concealed door. "Maybe touching things isn't such a bad idea, after all."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 30, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9*

Dacen listens without responding as they debate the origin of the footprints. Dacen pries into the contents of some of the barrels seeing what kind of things were stored in them, suspecting alcohol.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 30, 2007)

Dacen pries off the lid of a few barrels to see if there is anything useful.  The first two are as he suspects, and full of cheap but drinkable ale.

He pops the lid off a third barrel, expecting the same, but is greeted with a violent retching as he sends what was left of his last meal splattering to the floor, soiling his boots.  A broken and mangled corpse lies in a twisted heap inside the blood-filled barrel.  Bits of flesh and bone float atop, and a swarm maggots swim through the gore with apparent glee.

Dacen is _sickened_

[sblock=ooc] Sorry - that wasn't in the adventure, but this room needed a little... something.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2007)

Rexy raises her eyebrow as she watches Dacen empy his stomach all over the floor. Then she looks back at Fen. "Maybe Dacen shouldn't touch anything, either." she says, a hint of sarcasm in her voice.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 31, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9, Sickened*

Dacen slams the lid shut almost as quickly as he opens it. Its not the sight that get's him - its the smell. Stumbling to a corner he loses his lunch.

Taking a few deep breaths, he steadies himself - but he still feels shaky. And that smell, it just seems to linger in his nostrils. It just won't go away.

Turning around abruptly he get's close to the rest of the group and away from those barrels. He shuts his eyes tightly a moment, then tries to focus on the situation at hand. "I'm fine. What've we got, a door?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2007)

Rayel shoves her fist in her mouth, gaping wide and breathing hard as the priest opens the body-filled barrel and loses his lunch at the stench and sight.

"Oh no... oh no!  Who was that?  Another..." she pauses and swallows, her face ashes.  "Another victim of the ghost?  Or him who follows her?"

She seems a little shocked at the priest's callousness at dismissing the body in favor of the hidden door, but Ray's pale color indicates she still in some amount of shock.  As poor as she was, Rayel had seen the dead many times, from violent fights, house fires, beatings and stabbings and muggings, starvation and illness.  But her long tenure... elsewhere... had sensitized her again to death, and this more than retained its power to shock.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Dec 31, 2007)

*Dacen Athrin, Human Cleric of St. Cuthbert HP: 8/9, Sickened*

Dacen flinches as Ray's questions force his mind on things he would rather put aside for now. _Prel could at least be recognized. Who will be able to know the corpse in that barrel? Would anyone want to know the fate of that one, if they cared for them? What in the world should be done with all these bodies - mutilated the way they are?_

"Couldn't tell, Ray. Another victim. Another sight I'll carry with me to my grave. Fen's right. We shouldn't be prodding into things, except what we need to do to end this."

Dacen looks at a wall, not looking at anyone. _Put it out of your mind, Dacen. Just think about something else._


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2008)

ooc: Anyone seen Autumn?

Fen sees the hinges and gives the wine rack a little tug.  Not surprisingly, it swings open and reveals a damp and darkened corridor.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 6, 2008)

"Oh..." Rayel whispers, staring at the revealed corridor.  She lifts up the lantern to try to illuminate it further, her hand remarkably steady in the face of everything that's gone on today.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 7, 2008)

The corridor is a rough stone floor surrounded by walls that look as if they'll collapse at any minute.  There is a swollen door set about ten feet inward and to the left, while the corridor continues on to another opening at the end.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

In the light from Ray's lantern, Rexy glides quietly down the corridor. She pauses to listen at the swollen wooden door.

*Move Silently +3; Listen -1*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2008)

Rexy doesn't hear anything.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 10, 2008)

Dacen peers inside the passage after Rexy heads down that way, looking at the walls warily. "Careful, the whole passage doesn't look safe. That door doesn't look like its been used for awhile, at least from back here."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

Rexy continues on carefully, wanting to get a glance past the opening at the corridor's end.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2008)

The room at the end of the hall is bathed in a dark, swirling, crimson mist that seems to swallow up any light that comes in contact with it.  You can't make out anything more than what's a few feet in front of you, and the stomach-churning smell of old blood hangs in the damp air.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

Rexy moves back to join her companions. "I think there is something in there, but I don't know what...it is dark, but there is an evil presence about to be sure."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 11, 2008)

Dacen nods slowly, "Alright. Well. We're not going to find anything pleasant, but... there's nowhere else to go."

He swallows hard - he still hasn't recovered from the sight, and smell, of that body stuffed in that barrel. "_What could be worse than that? By St. Cuthbert, I don't ever want to open a barrel again!_

"We should take a closer look, I'll go first if you w-want," he can't stop his voice from catching, and he grinds his jaw shut in annoyance at the audible display of his shot nerves.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Rexy shakes her head. "I'll go. Just hold the light high, and don't let me get too far ahead of you."

With that said, she holds her rapier in a defensive stance and begins slowly back down the hall toward the chamber at the end.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2008)

Rexy walks into the mist-filled room and notices that any light from the lantern has not entered with her--it is literally swallowed up by the mist, and any distance past the entryway is in total dark.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 12, 2008)

"Rexy!" Rayel exclaims in a soft, high-pitched voice.  "Be careful."

OOC: [sblock]Would Rayel recognize this effect (either the mist itself or the light-dampening effect) with a Knowledge (arcana) (+6) or a Spellcraft (+5)?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 12, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]Would Rayel recognize this effect (either the mist itself or the light-dampening effect) with a Knowledge (arcana) (+6) or a Spellcraft (+5)?[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (arcana) 7+6=13; Spellcraft 1+5=6

'friad not.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

Rexy slowly moves back to rejoin her companions. "The latern doesn't light the way at all. It is completely dark ahead."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 14, 2008)

"Maybe we should try and get that other door open first, then. Might be a way around it? I don't know, I hate to go in there if we can't see anything. Fen, maybe you could take a look and see if that door is safe to open?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2008)

Fen checks out the door and deems it safe to open, if not just a little stuck.

"All good.  One o' y'all unstick it, 'n I'll have yer back."

He backs away, arrow knocked, ready to plunge it into away at anything that might be on the other side.


ooc: Not sure I get Fen's accent right, but I suppose it's better than nothing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2008)

Rayel raises the lantern with one hand and keeps her other free, also raised as if to throw something.

"I'm ready when you are," she whispers, still paranoid about the blood-mist at their back.  She keeps stealing glances over her shoulder, as if to make sure it's not sneaking up on them...


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 15, 2008)

Dacen steps up against the door, and puts his shoulder to it - trying to force it open.

OOC: Str Check Normally is at +2, but if Dacen is still shaken then it is at +0. Dacen will take 20.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Rexy keeps her eyes on the dark beyond the corridor's end while Dacen works to force the door open.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 15, 2008)

Dacen manages to open the door quickly enough, but not without a fair bit of noise.  Beyond the door is a rectangular room with a recessed antechamber to the side.  Etched into the stone floor is a crude pentagram surrounded by various sinister-looking arcane symbols.  Tall candelabras line the outer portion of the room, but their tallow candles are cold and unlit.

[sblock=Rayel]_Spellcraft: 20+5=25 vs. DC 12_

Most of the symbols are completely fabricated and useless. Those that might have any application whatsoever are poorly crafted and non-functional in their current state, but their intended purpose is clear: to restore life to the unliving.[/sblock]

As you go farther into the room you see that the antechamber was obviously a laboratory and study.  On a bench lie various jars, rolled parchments, human skull, a ritualistic dagger, and bottles filled with discolored liquids.  Lying slumped in a chair behind the bench, arms thrown over its face in terror and body twisted in obvious agony, is a skeletal figure.  It's clear he died in a horrible fashion, probably many decades ago.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 15, 2008)

Dacen steps into the room under the momentum of his shoving at the door. After a look around he looks behind him, "Odd. But it looks safe enough."

Avoiding the pentagram, he makes his way over to the bench with the various items on it and kneels down, trying to make out any text on the parchment without destroying it. Glancing up at the skeleton he remarks aloud, "It's male. Could be our lover boy who wrote the journal. If it is, doesn't look like whatever he was working on came to a good end. What do you make of the markings on the floor Ray?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2008)

Rayel shudders a little.

"They aren't really the real ones, but... those are supposed to be markings to restore life to the unliving," she says carefully and almost over-precisely.  "This isn't a proper ritual space though, he did it all wrong..."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 16, 2008)

Dacen frowns looking up at the skeleton, twisted in what must have been a very painful position before his death, "Only those with a strong connection to the Gods should attempt such a thing. I have no sympathy for this man - his end seems just."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Rexy remains quiet as the more mystical among the group talk about the ritual. She didn't like to think about such magics. She instead focused on staying alert, keeping her eyes open for danger.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 16, 2008)

Dacen unfurls the two parchment rolls carefully.  They appear to be scroll of some type, but as evidenced by the inept arcane markings on the floor, who knows if they're legitimate or not?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2008)

"Maybe I could make heads or tails of those, Dacen" Rayel says, taking a deep breath to fortify herself.  She goes and joins Dacen in looking at the various papers and bits on the bench, seeing if any of them are legitimate or potent still.  _I can use this knowledge I earned... I need to._


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

[sblock=Isida Kep'Tukari]I know this is a silly question to ask considering the ramifications it may have, but I'm going to ask it anyway: Would Rayel have walked around the useless pentagram, as did Dacen, or walked right through it since she's convinces of its uselessness?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2008)

DM:  [sblock]Belief, as Rayel well knows, can have an amazing effect on a person.  Even if you don't know what you're doing, belief can sometimes force things through.  Rayel will skirt the edge of the pentagram.  Though probably she thinks they should destroy it at some point... just so no one else accidentally falls into it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

Rexy taps her foot impatiently as the others look at the papers. "Anything useful?" she asks.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 17, 2008)

Dacen nods and shifts aside to let Ray look at the papers, then looks back at Rexy. "Maybe. Half a moment longer."

He then looks back to Ray and offers a smile, "Glad you're here Ray. I wouldn't be able to figure any of this out."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

Rayel identifies the first (spellcraft 18+5=pass) as arcane scroll with the following spells: _light, chill touch_ and _detect undead_.

She identifies the second (spellcraft 18(!)+5=pass) as a divine scroll with the following spells: _guidance, bane_ and _cause fear_.

[sblock=ooc]I wish someone would roll that good for me in some of my other games.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2008)

"There's a couple of scrolls here, one divine, one arcane," Rayel says after a minute, holding out the divine one to Dacen.  "I might be able to use the arcane one... one of the spells on it is to sense the presence of undead, so that might be useful?"  Rayel's voice goes up in a question as she looks around the arcane laboratory.

OOC: [sblock]Are any of the other bits, pieces, liquids, or whatnot recognizeable or useful?  Any notes near the body?  Diary?  Journal?  Comments written in blood?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2008)

"Yeah, well, we already know there is undead here," says Rexy distatefully. "At least one."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 18, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]Are any of the other bits, pieces, liquids, or whatnot recognizeable or useful?  Any notes near the body?  Diary?  Journal?  Comments written in blood?[/sblock]




Several of the jars contain items that could be mistaken for spell components, suck as _ground bone of bat_ and _flakes of dried blood_ (both are a fine powder rather than a liquid.  Two jars of liquid aren't marked, however.  One is a milky consistency, white with bits of red flecks floating in it. The other a murky brown liquid that looks quite vile, to say the least.

The dagger has a few small jewels encrusted in its pommel.  Interestingly enough, the skull has only one eye socket.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC:

It goes against everything I am to do this, but I feel like we've strung this game along as far as we can.  What about knocking it on the head and putting it out of its misery?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> It goes against everything I am to do this, but I feel like we've strung this game along as far as we can.  What about knocking it on the head and putting it out of its misery?





OOC: Either way, IG. I'll continue to play if you want to continue, but I can also understand letting it die. It definitely has had a slowish pace.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> OOC: Either way, IG. I'll continue to play if you want to continue, but I can also understand letting it die. It definitely has had a slowish pace.




I think we just need to let it go.  I'll definitely look forward to joining another game with you somewhere down the road though.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I think we just need to let it go.  I'll definitely look forward to joining another game with you somewhere down the road though.




Absolutely.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 24, 2008)

For my part, and I apologize for this, my work situation has gotten too much for me at the moment. It will probably settle in the next month or so, but that considered, it's not a bad thing for the game to drop for me at the moment.

I certainly enjoyed it and playing with everyone!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd still certainly enjoy playing (I apologize for not showing up this week, but I'm getting married in two weeks, and I had to run around during most of my free time and get things accomplished).  I think the game is interesting and has a good creepy atmosphere.  I'm not concerned about the slow pace, because heaven knows the game I'm running is going nearly as slowly, but it's not dead yet!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'd still certainly enjoy playing (I apologize for not showing up this week, but I'm getting married in two weeks, and I had to run around during most of my free time and get things accomplished).  I think the game is interesting and has a good creepy atmosphere.  I'm not concerned about the slow pace, because heaven knows the game I'm running is going nearly as slowly, but it's not dead yet!




If we did keep it going we'd have to recruit at least two more players first, since Autumn is apparently out as well.  If you guys still want to try, I'm game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2008)

(In that case... bring on the new recruits!)

Rayel picks up the two unlabeled jars, wondering if the old man had a few useful things amongst all the junk.  These could be the tag-ends of various substances, mixed together... or they might have been successful potions.  Certainly the man had had a few good scrolls amidst the junk, so perhaps these would be useful too.  Rayel put them aside for the moment and picked up the dagger.

Curious at the single eye socket on the hilt, she rubbed it with her thumb, wondering if the eye socket was just plugged with something, or if it had been carved that way.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2008)

As Rayel investigates the various jars, Rexy examines the chamber's walls, poking and prodding them with her blade.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2008)

Rayel thinks that the jars _might_ be potions, but isn't really sure.  The knife is of fine craftsmanship, the skull carved of real bone.

Rexy doesn't find anything of interest in or on the walls.

[sblock]I guess I wasn't clear in the description (or rather the book wasn't; I just copied it). The skull was actually a real skull, separate from the knife. However, as it is really insignificant and just there for flavor, I rolled with it, and now it is part of the knife. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2008)

"Strange..." Rayel mutters, and with only a little trepidation, wraps the knife and "potions" in some cloth in her backpack for transport.  "Though no stranger than anything else.  Dacen, I think these might be real potions, but I thought I'd just put them somewhere safe for now until someone has a chance to look them over properly.  Um... we probably should destroy the diagram, I think.  I just want to do it without accidentally making things worse."

OOC: [sblock]Does Rayel know if there's a "safe" way to unmake a diagram like that?  Erase it widdershins, burn it, wash it away, "uncast" it, or anything?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]Does Rayel know if there's a "safe" way to unmake a diagram like that?  Erase it widdershins, burn it, wash it away, "uncast" it, or anything?[/sblock]




Nope.

[sblock=OOC] Running out of time today, maybe tonight or tomorrow before I can get a new recruitment thread up... unless one of you want to take care of it before then. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2008)

Rexy shrugs at not having found anything. "I guess that means we have to go through the dark room?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2008)

Rayel shudders, but nods.  "Yes, I guess we do," she says softly.  She'll wait for the others to preceed her, intending to bring up the rear, or close to it.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you still planning on destroying the pentagram?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2008)

Not right now, I think.  Maybe when we might know a little more about it.  For now, onward!

Also: [sblock]While no one's looking at her, Rayel would like to taste the air both in the "lab" and in the corridor leading to the red mist.  (She had the scent ability right now due to her _serpent tongue_ invocation.)[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Not right now, I think.  Maybe when we might know a little more about it.  For now, onward!
> 
> Also: [sblock]While no one's looking at her, Rayel would like to taste the air both in the "lab" and in the corridor leading to the red mist.  (She had the scent ability right now due to her _serpent tongue_ invocation.)[/sblock]



[sblock=Rayel]You notice nothing more than the damp, stale earth like when you first came into the cellar.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock]Keep up with this, and you can give me input on new characters please.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

Rexy leads the way our of the room, and back down the corridor to the threshold of the "dark room." "I'll go first. We should form a link...grab hold of my belt."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 1, 2008)

_Could you give a brief summary of the situation, please?

The much I'd like to read the thread from the beginning, I fear I will have that let to wait a few days._

Dacen blushes as he touches Rexy's hip and puts his hand under her belt so he won't lose his grip on her if they stumble.

"I beg you pardon, mylady." 

His mace ready in his other hand, the young priest is eager to move on.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 1, 2008)

"Great," Fen mutters under his breath.  He loads up his crossbow and grabs Dacen's pack with his free hand.

To Rexy he says, "Don't be a fool and stride straight out into the blackness.  Hug a wall and work your way around."


OOC:  [sblock]Hi all!  I'll try my hand at the jaded scout.  Maybe even the crude accent?  We'll see.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 1, 2008)

_Yeah, HELLO to all! _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2008)

Rayel puts her hand on Fen's shoulder and stares into the reddish mist.  Fear is a cold snake in her gut, but turning back was not an option right now.  Something evil and monterous was down here, a murderer that she had to help stop.  

She was ready.

"Let's go," she whispers.

OOC: Ivid, see OOC thread.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2008)

After fumbling around the room for some time Rexy finally stumbles upon the source of the mist: a large skeletal dragon shaped fountain.  The pool at the base of the fountain is filled with blood, and bits of viscera are floating lazily in it.  There is an inscription along the base of the fountain written in elvish.

[sblock=Rexy & Fen]_The mist that surrounds you shrouds the vision.  Prove now that your perception is true, and all will become clear. As the sun rises and falls, so to must the dragon's horn be turned, a number of times equal to the characters in the alphabet._[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 2, 2008)

"How old is this friggin' place?"  Fen exclaims.  "This is getting wierder and wierder."  

"Turn as many times as the letters in the alphabet..." he mutters.  "Anyone else read Elvish?" he asks of no one is particular.  

"There's an inscription on this fountain that says, _The mist that surrounds you shrouds the vision. Prove now that your perception is true, and all will become clear. As the sun rises and falls, so to must the dragon's horn be turned, a number of times equal to the characters in the alphabet._"

"The way I figure it there might be two solutions: 1)  we turn the horn a number of times equal to the letters in the elvish alphabet, of which there is a lot or 2) we turn the horn a number times equal to the letters in 'the alphabet' or 8."

"Might be a touch too literal on this last bit but otherwise what's the trick?"


OOC:  Any other thoughts on how to interpret this?  Fen would also like to make a search check to see if he can find any traps (search +6)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 2, 2008)

_Does Dacen see something down there, inspite of the mist, or is Rexy's and Fen's sight due to them being elven-blooded?_

The priest will take search his bag for a piece of cloth, preferrably a scarf with the symbol of St. Cuthbert on it and put his over his mouth and nose.

"One never knows how such magic fog can affect one. I would prefer not to get poisoned, really. Friends, please do the same!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2008)

Rayel stares at the bloody fountain, her stomach turning, but not rebelling.  Not more than an hour ago she was kneeling over the body of her best friend.  Not half an hour ago they had found a body in a barrel.  Ten minutes ago she had been in a room with yet another corpse.  The gore here couldn't impress her right now... though she was still unnerved.

She considers the odd riddle for a second as a way to get her mind off of the horror around here.

"'As the sun rises and falls...' I think that means we have to turn it sunwise.  And maybe we turn it thirteen times?  For 'in the alphabet'?  That would make too much sense, thirteen times," Rayel opins softly.

[sblock=OOC]Rayel would like to scent the air when no one is looking at her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2008)

Rexy bites her lip as she considers the riddle. "The horn must be turned east to west, no doubt. But how many times seems to be the confusion part. I say we turn it 11 times, as in: _THE ALPHABET_."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 3, 2008)

"Right.  Eleven - that's what I meant."

"East to west (CCW)... that's good too.  Shall I try it?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]So is that what we're doing?   [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 3, 2008)

OOC:[sblock]I'm for giving it a try.  I was waiting for the others to agree or disagree.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2008)

"Thirteen seems more right to me... this place, this statue, this..." she waves her hand at the gore, swallowing hard.  "You know what I mean.  I say thirteen.  Unlucky thirteen."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2008)

Dacen looks puzzled. "Thirteen... Why not...?"


----------



## frostrune (Feb 5, 2008)

Fen leans to the side and splits a wad of tabacco juice into the darkness then wipes a grimy sleeve across he mouth.  

He looks at Dacen then speaks, "Tell ya what.... I think Rexy and I got the right of it.  I'm willin' to turn it 11 times.  If you or the princess here (gesturing to Ray) think it's 13, why don't you give it a try?"

OOC:[sblock] Did Fen have any luck searching for traps (search +6)? [/sblock]

If no one volunteers to try the 13 turns, he'll wave everybody back then give it a go:  11 turns CCW.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2008)

"All right, all right, I'll do it," Rayel says quickly, sounding somewhat resigned.  Perching on the fountain, she reaches out and turns the horn thirteen times to the left, sunwise.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2008)

Dacen gets into a defensive posture, raising his mace, and a quick spell on his lips...


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2008)

Fen doesn't find any traps, thought it's not for a lack of trying.  The mist makes it difficult to see anything.

Rayel seems to turn the thing forever.

6.... 7.... 8.... The silence is deafening as the horn clicks into place with each turn.

9.... Fen and Rexy look at each other with a fair amount of anticipation, waiting...

10.... before they both, almost at the same time realize that the riddle is written in elvish, not common.

11.... the elvish word for _alphabet_ has, ironically enough, eleven letters.

12.... The click has a different sound; the horn refuses to move anymore.

Rayel gasps as two small darts fly out of the fountain and bury themselves in her chest.  She staggers backwards a step but Dacen catches her before she falls.  He can tell immediately that she is in dire trouble.


ooc: Two darts deal 7 points of damage.  Rayel is at 0 hit points.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 5, 2008)

"Ahhhh SH@T!!!", Fen curses as he too rushes forward.  Only Rexy grasps the twinge of guilt in the tone.


OOC:  oops.  Sorry Isida.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2008)

"Noooo!"

Dacen quickly lays Rayel down on the ground and removes the arrows from her chest.

"Keep breathing! I'll save you, I swear!"

_OOC: How many spells does Dacen have left for this day?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2008)

Rayel gasps in pain, collapsing on the ground, coughing up bloody foam as she looks down at the darts in her chest.

_They're like fangs..._ she thinks idly, shock setting in.

"I have... I have... a potion in... in my backpack... for healing..." she whispers through waves of pain and weakness, feebling fumbling through her backpack, searching for the hidden flap that contains the single potion she had found a couple of weeks ago.  "I'm so sorry..."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

"Well," says Rexy with obvious sarcasm as the cleric sees to Rayel's wounds, "13 was certainly unlucky."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> _OOC: How many spells does Dacen have left for this day?_




[sblock=ooc]Not sure.  I'll have to go back through the previous posts for this last day and see what he's cast already, if anything.  I really don't have time to do that right now though, so it'll be a bit.  I'm sure he's got at least one spell left to convert though.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
 _Thanks! Just realized that Dacen had already a few spells prepared - let's see if something useful can come out of this...

Casting *Resistance* on Rayel! _[/sblock]

Dacen tries to bring Rayel in a stable position and looks for a piece of clean cloth to stop the bleeding.

Before he checks for the potion, he gets down to Rayel, firmy pressing his St.Cuthbert medailon  and whispers into her ear: "_Live_."

After he feels the magic working, Dacen will try to instill Rayel the potion, if she's still 
strong enough to drink.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2008)

"Thank... you..." Rayel whispers to Dacen, feeling a crumb of strength not her own flow through her, and has the fortitude to find the hidden flap in the inner chamber of the backpack, bring the pale blue potion to her lips, and drink.  When Rexy's comment registers, she looks horribly sad and embarrassed, and tears begin to fill her eyes.

"I'm sorry Rexy, I'm so sorry."

[sblock=OOC]Drinking a potion of _cure light wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 6, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Thank... you..." Rayel whispers to Dacen, feeling a crumb of strength not her own flow through her, and has the fortitude to find the hidden flap in the inner chamber of the backpack, bring the pale blue potion to her lips, and drink.  When Rexy's comment registers, she looks horribly sad and embarrassed, and tears begin to fill her eyes.
> 
> "I'm sorry Rexy, I'm so sorry."




Fen rolls his eyes and uses his tongue to repositon the wad of tobacco.

"Look, why don't you two get back.  I think we got this thing figured out now and I'm kinda tired of breathin' and smellin' this blood cloud."

Fen waits for Ray and Dacen to get back then he takes a turn at disabling the fountain (11 turns CCW)


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2008)

Rayel slowly sips down the potion and begins to feel a bit better.  She thinks she can get up and move on her own, but she's not as strong as she was.
[sblock=Isida]Rayel gains 5 hp from the potion, but suffers 1 point of constitution damage.[/sblock]

Fen steps up and cranks away at the horn, stopping at eleven turns.  The room hushes at the last _click_, and nothing happens.  As he prepares to dive out of the way, another _click_ sounds, and the bloody mist ceases to pour from the fountain.

A few seconds tell you that the mist is very slowly dissipating.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 6, 2008)

"Right", Fen deadpans, "Now let's wait and see what new horrors are revealed when this mist settles down a bit.

He levels his crossbow and scans the receding mist.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2008)

Dacen will get up, mace and shield ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2008)

Wheezing slightly, Rayel gets to her feet as the mist departs, feeling as painful as she does foolish.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Rexy nods and moves to stand beside Fen, her rapier held lightly in her hand. "Well done, Fen," she says quietly.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2008)

An opening on the eastern wall leads into a darkened corridor.

A ten-foot diameter circle is inscribed in the floor between the fountain and the newly revealed opening. Unfamiliar characters dance along the inner and outer edge of this circle.  As you examine it, a female voice whispers in your ear: _"Find me, free me..."_

Startled, each of you look around, but there is no one there.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 7, 2008)

Fen winks at Rexy and returns his focus to the darkened opening.  "Princess (his new pet name for Ray)," he says, "Hold that lantern up high and throw some light in there."

"Avoid that circle and follow me."   He spits one final glob of tobacco juice before heading off toward the far exit.

OOC:  He will examine the floor for further sign of those large booted footprints or recent passage in general. Search +6


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2008)

IG: [sblock]Does Rayel recognize the circle, letters, or anything else of this mysteriousness?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> IG: [sblock]Does Rayel recognize the circle, letters, or anything else of this mysteriousness?[/sblock]




[sblock=Isida Kep'Tukari]Not without a more in-depth examination.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Rexy remains in place, ready to follow Fen as soon as he gives the all clear.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2008)

"Maybe... if I look closer, I could see what that is," Rayel offers tentatively.  If none of the others prevent it, she will get a bit closer to examine the circle and letters, without crossing it.  She resolutely doesn't mention the voice.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2008)

OOC: I'll give the others a bit more time to stop Rayel if they wish before I update.  Probably until this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 12, 2008)

OOC:  I'm not planning to stop her.  She's the arcanist, let her do what she does best.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Rexy doesn't stop her, but she does back away from her.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2008)

Rayel sees two sets of inscriptions, inside the circle and out.  They are identical, and are in a language that she doesn't understand.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2008)

Same does Dacen.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 13, 2008)

Seemingly undaunted Fen skirts the edge of the circle to peer down the darkened hallway.  

He might be the only one reasonably close to Rayel but he is focused on the hallway and any tracks leading in that direction, not on what she is doing.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2008)

Rexy takes another few steps backwards.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Seemingly undaunted Fen skirts the edge of the circle to peer down the darkened hallway.
> 
> He might be the only one reasonably close to Rayel but he is focused on the hallway and any tracks leading in that direction, not on what she is doing.




A small corridor leads to another door.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2008)

"Guys, we've another door up ahead," Fen says over his shoulder (without taking his eyes off the door).  "Let's leave the witchcraft for later, we've got a live killer to catch... remember?"

"Rexy, cover me.  I'll look for traps."

He then silently slips into the coridoor looking for traps.

*Search +6, Move Silently +7*


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

Fen doesn't notice any traps.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2008)

Fen will then continue down to the door and listen at it before again searching for traps.

*Listen +5, Search +6*  - he'll take 20 on the search if allowed

If he hears nothing and doesn't find any traps, he will wave the others up before trying to open the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

After several minutes Fen still doesn't find any traps.  The air on the other side of the door is silent.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2008)

Rexy moves up behind Fen. She takes a deep breath to steady herself, ready to face whatever danger lies behind the door.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2008)

Fen looks at the others to make sure everyone is ready before trying to quietly open the door, crossbow at the ready.


OOC: Once everyone is gethered he will open the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

This little chamber chills the heart. There is an overwhelming sense of pure evil emanating from it, a hatred so deep that searching for its root cause is like yelling down a bottomless well. The walls are decorated with crude fetishes crafted of bits of flesh, hair, bone, and organs. Stinking viscera is smeared across almost every surface. Simple furnishings fill the room - a chest, a ramshackle table, and a pile of humanoid and animal pelts that seems to act as a bed. In a disorganized array across the tabletop and floor are jars containing preserved organs and a gruesome collection of body parts wrapped in bloodied rags. Mixed in with the remains are instruments of terror, all the items one would expect of a well-stocked torture chamber.

As horrifying as all this is, it fades in comparison to the wretched being standing before you.
It's like staring into the very face of terror. With its ashen pallor and leathery, weathered skin the being looming before you has the appearance of a very old, emaciated man. Atop its head rests a redcap, which seems to have been colored with blood instead of dye, and on its feet the creature wears over-sized iron boots. Fiery red eyes bore menacingly at you, conveying such contempt it's as if it views pond scum instead of threats to its very existence.
The creature reaches long, skinny arms ended in sharp eagle's talons towards you, and beckons you on.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2008)

Fens eyes start to roll back and his head swims at the sheer, overwhelming horror of the place.  He forces down his gorge and levels his focus and crossbow in on the apparent cause of all this: the weathered, vicious old man.

"I think you got some explaining to do," Fen says as steadily as he can muster.  "You're comin' with us.  Don't try anything funny and we won't have to stick ya."


OOC:  He is 'ready' to shoot (and move back) if the man makes any sudden moves.  He is somewhat stalling for time to get Rexy and Dacen into a better position.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 16, 2008)

Dacen will make the sign of protection, and raise his shield and mace.

The grim determination in his eyes may make pretty clear that he will attack at Fen's sign.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2008)

OOC: We'll  wait for Isida to post, and then do initiative.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2008)

Rexy steps forward, her blade leveled at the strange man before her. Her hand shakes a bit, the oppression and horror of the place getting to her. With great will, she calms herself. For better or worse, at least the thing standing before them appeared to be corporeal; her blade and her courage were the best defense against this thing.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 17, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> OOC: We'll  wait for Isida to post, and then do initiative.





OOC:  I seem to recall seeing that Isida was getting married and may be out of contact for a bit.  We could be waiting a while.

Your call IG.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I seem to recall seeing that Isida was getting married and may be out of contact for a bit.  We could be waiting a while.
> 
> Your call IG.




ooc: Thanks for bringing that to my attention, but now we have a problem.  This could potentially be the last encounter of the game.  Do we want to finish it without her?  This, I will leave up to you guys.  I know she'd completely understand, I think, but still...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 18, 2008)

I vote for waiting. As kind of our marriage present to her.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm good either way. She did say she would be gone for a week, but that means she should be back to posting by early next week I would think.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 25, 2008)

Rayel gapes at the nightmare vision before her, seeing something so horrible, so monsterous, that the reason she had been seeking power in the first place seem little more than a child's squabble in comparison.  This is the destruction of body and soul, dignity and the peace of the grave.

"You... _monster!_" she shrieks, her eyes looking straight up for the first time, revealing their brilliant, unnaturally bright green as she stares into the red eyes of the wizened man.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 25, 2008)

_ Welcome back, married lady!_


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Ok, so I'd love to say that I didn't forget about you guys, and that I've just been busy, but I can't; I just straight up forgot.  Forgive me?

Isida, welcome back, and congratulations![/sblock]

The monster stands there with a wicked, evil grin on his distorted face, beckoning you to him.  Yes, this one wants a fight.

*Initiative*
23 Rexy
13 BBEG
11 Rayel
8 Dacen
8 Fen


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Reacting with cat-like reflexes, Rexy launches herself into a summersault past the beast, hoping to allow herself and her companions favorable positioning. She strikes out with her rapier as she rolls back to her feet, aiming to sink the blade into the thing's vital organs...


*
AC: 17, HP: 12/12
Tumble +7 vrs DC 15 to tumble past opponent to reach a potential flanking position.
Rapier +4 (1d6+1/18-20)*


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 29, 2008)

Rexy somersaults past the wicked creature and springs up on its backside.  She quickly thrusts her rapier into his side.  She notices that the wound doesn't appear to be as nasty as it should have been.

The pale horror turns on Rexy, still wearing his vile grin.  Now that she's up close, she can make out the true horror of the thing.  As she finds herself awestruck by its utter vileness, he lashes out with both hands, swiping his filthy claws at Rexy's face.  Fortunately, her reflexes allow her to dodge the blows, but she is shaken from the experience.

[sblock]Rexy is shaken for ten minutes.

If the others want to respond before Rexy acts again, the order will be:

11 Rayel
8 Dacen
8 Fen
23 Rexy
13 BBEG
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 1, 2008)

I waste him with my spiked club!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 1, 2008)

Rayel makes a clawing gesture with her hand, and poisonous purple energies glow around her fingers.  With a shriek of anger and pain, the young warlock releases her dearly-bought power for the first time in battle, striking for the murderous redcap.

OOC: One _eldritch blast_ please. Thanks so much for your welcome everyone!


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2008)

Round 1:
23 Rexy 12/12: tumbles past bbeg (tumble 16+7=pass), attacks with rapier (17+4=hit)
13 BBEG 
11 Rayel 7/7 eldritch blast 8+2=hit, 6 damage
8 Dacen 9/9 attacks with mace 8+2+2=miss
8 Fen 9/9 shortbow 18+3=hit, 5 damage


Rexy somersaults past the wicked creature and springs up on its backside. She quickly thrusts her rapier into his side. She notices that the wound doesn't appear to be as nasty as it should have been.

The pale horror turns on Rexy, still wearing his vile grin. Now that she's up close, she can make out the true horror of the thing. As she finds herself awestruck by its utter vileness, he lashes out with both hands, swiping his filthy claws at Rexy's face. Fortunately, her reflexes allow her to dodge the blows, but she is shaken from the experience.

For the first time, the young warlock releases her eldritch energies at another living thing.  At least, she thinks this thing is living.  Her aim is true, and the blast hit the thing square, knocking him sideways and just out of the arc of Dacen's deadly swing.

Fen looses an arrow and plants it firmly in the creature's shoulder.

Rexy stabs at the creature, but her rapier seems to bounce off the thing's skin.

[sblock=ooc]Looks like we've lost Frostrune already, so I've npc'd Fen.  It's Rexy's turn now, and I'll just edit this post with her action, then continue on as normal.

Sorry for the delay.  I've been waiting on Frostrune for a bit, plus it's been a strange week for some reason (mostly the latter rather than the former). In any case, hopefully we can catch up now.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 5, 2008)

"For Zagyg, The Green Dragon Inn, and the Free City of Greyhawk!"

Dacen rushes on, swinging his club over his head, and protecting himself with his shield...

_RIP Gary Gygax_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

Rexy continues to press the assault against the creature, her rapier darting back and forth, looking for an opening.


*Attack with rapier +4 (+6 if flanking)*


----------



## frostrune (Mar 7, 2008)

OOC:  Yeah you lost me for bit.  Vacation (10th aniversary actually).  Congrats and welcome back Isida!


IC:  Fen is clearly surprised by the damage this thing has taken already and resolves himself to a difficult fight.

He draws back for another shot moving to get into a better position to make it count.


OOC:  He will take another shot with his bow trying to move more than 10' to get his skirmish damage ability to kick in.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2008)

Enraged by the flurry of attacks, the pale-skinned monster unleashes two vicious swipes at Rexy's face and neck.  The first comes from the creature's left, leaving four bloody gashes across her young face, one of them slicing clean through her right eye.   Rexy's hows of pain are cut short as the twisted little man's right hand comes up and tears through her throat, turning her screams into a gurgling mumble.  Her one and only eye stares wide in terror before she collapses in a lifeless heap at the monster's feet.

A sick, yellow-toothed grin creeps onto his face as he turns to confront the rest of the group.


[sblock=details]
13 BBEG: attacks Rexy with claws, hit=7 damage; hit=crit (19 confirms) 16 damage
11 Rayel 7/7:
8 Dacen 9/9:
8 Fen 9/9:
23 Rexy -11/12:

Sorry Rhun, the dice just weren't with you today.  That crit was a nasty one.  Don't hate me, ok? 

When Isida posts Rayel's actions, I'll get the rest of this round posted.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 8, 2008)

"Rexy! Noooo!"

Dacen will jump forward, and try to put himself between the monster and his fallen friend...

He raises the club to strike again, but then seems to think twice...

Closing his eyes and lowering his defenses to an extent where the next strike to him would possibly be lethal, he begins to chant a prayer...

_"Omnipotent power, creator of all things, forged by the gods from eternal chaos, throw off these false garments and reveal thy true forms. Creators of all things, become a shield to protect me. Great protectors, do not allow those who would destroy your great works to do their bidding in this sacred place. Use me as your weapon against this evil. "_

[sblock=occ]Turn Undead on that critter! Let's hope it is an undead!!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 8, 2008)

"No!  No you monster, no!" Rayel screams, energies pulsing around her hands as Rexy falls.  With a convulsive effort, the purple energies streak towards the redcapped monster as rage and sorrow rock the young warlock's body.

OOC: [sblock]Another eldritch blast please IG.  Ivid, out of character, I think I know what this thing is, and we're in a bad way... [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 8, 2008)

Rage burns within Rayel as she again releases her eldritch energies at the grotesque monster.  Her blast hammers the thing in the chest, but it stands firm and turns his attention now to the warlock.

Dacen takes a chance, and lowers his defenses to start a prayer in an attempt to turn the vile thing.  As Dacen presents his holy symbol, the horrible man recoils for an instant, but quickly recovers, and with one powerful strike knocks the cleric to the ground next to the fallen Rexy.  Like her, four new gashes adorn his lifeless face.

Now that his apparent inconvenience is out of the way, the twisted man again turns his attention to Rayel.

[sblock=Details]
13 BBEG: attacks Rexy with claws, hit=7 damage; hit=crit (19 confirms) 16 damage
11 Rayel 7/7: eldritch blast (14+2=hit, 3 damage)
8 Dacen 9/9: turn undead fails
8 Fen 9/9: moves ten feet, fires arrow (9+3+1=miss)
23 Rexy -11/12: 
*end round...2?*


*start round 3*
13 BBEG: attacks Dacen (claw=hit, 10 damage); turns towards Rayel
11 Rayel 7/7:  eldritch blast (ranged touch 8+2=miss)
8 Dacen -1/9: 
8 Fen 9/9: moves back ten feet, atks w/arrow (20+3=crit, 19 confirms, 12 damage)
23 Rexy -11/12:
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Mar 9, 2008)

"!!", Fen curses.  'This ain't looking good,' he thinks to himself.

"Hit and move, princess!", he shouts to Rayel.  "He'll shred ya if ya let him get close.  Keep slinging that magic and fall back."

Fen falls back to the fountain room (moving more than 10' to get the skirmish damage) then lets another arrow fly.

"Use the fountain for cover and we'll improvise from there."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2008)

Frightened, angry, but desperate to stay alive so she can bring something good out of this nightmare, she obeys Fen's words.  She lets the power boil and surge, flinging it out again to strike at the redcap before dancing backwards down the corridor, heading back towards the fountain to try to put a little something between her and _it_.

OOC: [sblock]Another eldritch blast followed by a 30' move back the way we came.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 9, 2008)

Lying in a puddle of his own blood, Dacen mutters something between his pale lips...

_"Allmighty powers of the universe, shield me against the powers of evil..."_


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 9, 2008)

Rayel lets her magical energies peak before flinging it out toward the monster and running into the fountain room. Her fear is becoming apparent now as the blast goes wide and smashes a wall, sending bits of dust and debris into the air, but missing the evil man entirely.

Fen follows Rexy into the fountain room, loosing another arrow on the way.  Distracted by Rayel's wayward attack, the murderer never sees it coming as the arrow plants itself firmly into his gut.


[start rd.4]
The creature is enraged as it turns its attention to the damage-dealing archer.  In one quick motion he charges Fen with his a twisted claw raised.  He brings it down hard on Fen, but somehow the archer remains standing.

Back in the murderer's lair the cleric's fingers twitch ever so slightly in his unconscious slumber, and he mumbles something incoherent as the life continues to seep from his battered body.

[sblock=details]
[rd.4]
13 BBEG: charges Fen (hit=8 damage)
11 Rayel 7/7: 
8 Dacen -2/9: stabilization=35%, fail (-1 hp)
8 Fen 1/9: 
23 Rexy -11/12:[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Mar 9, 2008)

"Time to run girl",  Fen wheezes through gritted teeth.

He lets go of his precious bow and draws his seldom used axe.  He squares up to the murderous wretch simply hoping to land one more blow before he too meets the cold embrace of death.

"Gods, I could use a drink right now...",  you think you hear him mumble. 


OOC:  No more room to run for Fen.  He will attack with his handaxe.  He doesn't look back to see if Rayel runs or not.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2008)

"No, no, no..." Rayel whispers between numb lips, seeing the last of others going down beneath the redcap's vile claws.  She had not known them for more than a couple of hours, but their deaths awakened a great sadness in her.  They had tried to bring an end to this, and that was far more than almost anyone else the young warlock had ever met.

Tears staining her face, she flung a last bolt of hot energy at the murderous redcap before turning and fleeing, hoping beyond hope to see sky again before she died.

[sblock=OOC]Eldritch blast, turn and run.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 10, 2008)

Near panic, Rayel throws another bolt of magical energy at murderous fiend, turning and running before it ever hits.

Fen prepares for another blow as he reaches for his small axe, but it never comes.  He looks up just in time to see Rayel's blast knock the thing from its feet.  It now lies motionless, like so many others because of his hand.

The mumbling cleric come to peace within himself (stabilize=02% PASS!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2008)

_Rexy, Dacen, Fen, oh gods, oh gods, what have I done?  Please, please don't let me die, not like that, not like Prel, I promised I wouldn't, please!_ Rayel shrieks mentally, her half-incoherant prayer pounding in time with her heartbeat and running feet.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 10, 2008)

"HA!  I'll be damned.."   Fen says absently.  He spits a wad of tabacco juice on the creature's chest before burying his axe in its skull.

He shouts over his shoulder, "Princess you killed it.  You can stop running now."

He rushes over to Dacen and Rexy to see if there is any  chance of saving them.  He detects a faint pulse in Dacen but Rexy is too far gone to be saved.  He gently closes her eyes and returns his attention to the priest.  He begins binding Dacen's wounds and when finished, begins poking around the hellish creature's lair for loot.


OOC:  Nice work Isida.  I thought Fen was a gonner.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 10, 2008)

Dacen opens feverish eyes...

He tries to say something, but he can press out just one word: 

"...Rexy?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2008)

There were no screams.  As a matter of fact, Fen sounded actually normal.  Rayel stopped her running feet and tried to slow her pounding heart as the sense of his words penetrated.

With wonder, she turned back, retracing her steps, and goggled to see the redcap lying on the ground... and her eyes welled up again to see Rexy lying so still on the floor.  And Dacen was still alive.  They had won a victory, the first she'd ever enjoyed, but at such a price...

"Dacen," Rayel whispers.  "She's dead."

Crossing to the woman's body, Rayel kneels and closes Rexy's remaining eye.  "I'm so sorry."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 12, 2008)

Dacen doesn't say anything in response. 
He just closes his eyes, but that cannot stop the tears from coming.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2008)

Fen opens the chest--the only thing in the room that could potentially house anything of value.  

In it he finds 200 silver pieces, 20 gold pieces, a potion of invisibility, and a potion of cure moderate wounds.  Alongside those items are small, mundane trinkets--likely tokens taken from his many victims.

As the trio are finally able to stop for a moment to catch their breath, the ghostly form of Mari Kell appears in the doorway.  She hovers there for a moment, and the group prepare for battle once more.  She looks at the three of you individually, letting her transparent eyes settle on your for an uncomfortable second.  Finally her gaze settles on Rexy's fallen form, and you'd swear she began to cry before she slowly fades from view.

The air seems to change around you--crisp and clean, despite the gore and instruments of terror set out before you.  A giant weight has been lifted, and you can finally breathe easy.  

The streets of Porthmeor are finally free of the Ripper's grasp.

OOC: It's been excellent gaming with you guys, and I look forward to doing it again soon.  I regret that I can't continue on with this one, but as I stated before--time and energy are something I don't have a lot of at the moment.

The good part?  Well, we've all actually _finished_ an adventure here instead of it just fizzling out into oblivion.  Seems that is a feat in itself.

Until next time...


THE END


-IG


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 14, 2008)

Just as a footnote, I liked playing Dacen so much that I now will continue the character in this other game, here on ENWorld:

Mark Chance's A Dark and Stormy Night

All the best,

Rafe


----------

